# Medicare and when you can apply



## louiseb

Ok so it seems a few people are questioning the system about the medicare card and when you can apply for it, has anyone recently being granted it and under what stage did you receive it. 
For example when a person applies ( not being granted) for the partner visa can this person apply for the medicare card.?

This link is the application form if anyone needs it;
http://www.kadmed.com.au/files/forms/Medicare Enrolment Application.pdf

Also this link tells you who can apply very interesting 
http://www.humanservices.gov.au/cus...e/medicare-card/eligibility-for-medicare-card

this link has this section on the opening page
Eligibility for Medicare Card
Everyone who lives in Australia-excluding Norfolk Island residents-is eligible for a Medicare card if they:

(1) hold Australian citizenship
(2) hold New Zealand citizenship (documentation required)
(3) have been issued with a permanent visa
(4) have applied for a permanent visa (excludes an application for a parent visa-other requirements apply. Call us for more information).

so why is the medicare office not understanding number 4 on there website and refusing people who fall under this category?


----------



## Xyzaus

I understand that I can apply for Medicare as soon as I get my acknowledgement letter. 
I will wait for my bv kicks in, just to make sure. 

But yes, very good discussion, Louiseb. I wonder what the other experiences are as I have seen all kind of answers from Medicare :/


----------



## louiseb

this is why i made this thread as we dont have one particular to the medicare system, so many people are complaining that medicare themselves are refusing them the application until they have the actual visa in their hands. The website says as long as you have applied then you can apply for the M/C card, lets hope others will post there own experiences.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hey Louise - we see over and over again here that people who have just *applied* for an 820 are able to apply for medicare. I can't even count the number of times people have posted that it's been done successfully... so obviously it's possible. Unfortunately you'll get an uninformed person at Medicare now and then... the best thing to do is generally just to ask for a supervisor. Hope that helps someone going through this!


----------



## Becky26

louiseb said:


> this is why i made this thread as we dont have one particular to the medicare system, so many people are complaining that medicare themselves are refusing them the application until they have the actual visa in their hands. The website says as long as you have applied then you can apply for the M/C card, lets hope others will post there own experiences.


Hi guys!!

How are you all?
So just to be clear, as soon as one applies for 820 Partner/Defacto Visa they are eligible to apply for Medicare?

Also had a question similar to the above; what about the 309 Partner (Provisional) Visa applicants. Obviously they have to wait till they get the visa approved to be eligible to apply for Medicare?

Look forward to your replies.
Thanks a lot for your help and time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


Made by our Australia Immigration Timeline Software. Click here to create yours.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Becky, it's my understanding, at least, that 820 applicants are eligible from the moment they apply for their 820, while 309 applicants are not eligible until after they are in Australia following their visa grant. 

I do not know for CERTAIN that this is the case, but this seems to be what I have read around here.


----------



## Becky26

CollegeGirl said:


> Becky, it's my understanding, at least, that 820 applicants are eligible from the moment they apply for their 820, while 309 applicants are not eligible until after they are in Australia following their visa grant.
> 
> I do not know for CERTAIN that this is the case, but this seems to be what I have read around here.


Hi CollegeGirl,

Thanks for your reply. 
I think you are right. Because the offshore applicants have to wait for their visa grants to enter Australia they pretty much have no rights until the visa grant.

Thanks again.
Kind Regards,
Becky


Made by our Australia Immigration Timeline Software. Click here to create yours.


----------



## brittpinkie

Well, my fiance and I put in our application for our 820 in the beginning of August, and as soon as I got my acknowledgement letter, I went down to Medicare and signed up. All they needed was the acknowledgement letter, and they gave me a paper with my Medicare number and a week or two later, I got a blue Medicare (interim) card. 

Very easy, very convenient


----------



## Zamaussie

Its a simple process (At least was for me) I applied for medicare after i got my acknowledgement letter for my 820 - which was about a week or so.

1. Downloaded the form from the link below
Medicare enrolment application form (3101)
2. Filled in the form at home
3 . Walked in centrelink to the medicare section
4. Presented my ID documents (Passport, Visa, Acknowledgement letter for 820 / BVA grant notice)

5. The guy counter checked with the immigration database on his computer.
6. Then gave me a receipt with details for my medicare and told me the card will arrive in my mail box in about 3 weeks.
...........Thats all you need to do..........
Note : Its only for 12 months ,depending on the results of your visa application you will have to go through the same process (or it will changed automatically apparently they are working in such a system at the moment)...


----------



## cdninoz

I successfully applied for medicare after receiving my receipt for my 820 visa application.

Didn't have any problems, gave me a slip of paper with my medicare number on it, then in a couple days my interim medicare card arrived. It's valid for a year, about a month ago I received my new interim card valid for another year. Easy as.


----------



## Tjw25

Hi all!

Just a little about my experience with Medicare!

When I arrived I got a Medicare card on my WHV, this was due to a reciprocal health rights agreement Australia have with the UK! this only lasted for a year so when my WHV expired and I was on a bridging visa I had to go back to Medicare and they gave me another card. 

When my 820 was granted I took the letter I received and went to Medicare, they gave me a print out which was my temporary card and then a few weeks later I received my next card in the post.

When I applied for my 801, I took in the letter that said I was applying for a permanent visa and they issued me with an interim card, again they gave me a print out to be used as my temporary card. Then, I received my actual card in the post a few weeks later.

Finally, when my 801 was granted I received a letter in the post from Medicare (before I even received the grant letter from immigration) which said they had been informed that I had been granted a permanent visa and a new card will be issued to me soon. I am now waiting to receive that card!

None of the offices I visited had an issues with my visa status. I visited three different offices and all we're very helpful! 

I hope this helps a little!


----------



## johnfm

I can second the ease of the experience signing up for Medicare. Walked in to the Galleria (Melbourne CBD) Medicare location with my grant letter and passport. 10 minute wait, 5 minutes while the clerk looked everything over, then told I would receive my card in the post in 3-4 weeks.

One question, though: I didn't realise we could get a temporary Medicare card. I assumed I had to wait until the proper card arrived. Is it possible to swing back by the office and get a temporary card? Would be much easier to access my prescriptions here, than have to import them from the US whilst I wait.


----------



## Zamaussie

Yes you can....


----------



## Tjw25

Yes, by temporary I meant they print out a slip with your Medicare number on so you can access Medicare whilst you wait for a card. Pop in to your Medicare office and ask, they should be able to tell you


----------



## Zamaussie

Yea thats what they do. I was given a slip with my details on for temp. use while waiting fir the interim card. 
Got my card yesterday about 2 weeks after enrollment.


----------



## interfacemirror

Thank you so much for this post. It is really helpful.


----------



## arrmy001

And all this while I refuse to go to the doctor! Lol. I will apply as soon as I get the chance. Thank you very much.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxperrfy

What does the interim card mean? My partner has the standard green Medicare card.


----------



## Zamaussie

Its only valid for 12 months


----------



## Xyzaus

My expirence: I went to Medicare office and was asked to fill a form. The lady entered my name in the system, and it was there. And that's it


----------



## johnfm

Wowser. Was told it would be 3-4 weeks for my interim Medicare card to arrive. I went in to the office today to get the print out with my number so I could visit the doctor. I got home and my interim card was in the post, just over a week after enrolling. If only PR applications could be processed as rapidly.


----------



## dunan

Immigrants must register with Medicare Office within 10 days of arriving in Australia. They must present their travel documents. Medicare card and number will be mailed to applicant within 3 weeks. You can request a Medicare welcome kit, that is translated into 17 languages.....


----------



## CollegeGirl

dunan said:


> Immigrants must register with Medicare Office within 10 days of arriving in Australia. They must present their travel documents. Medicare card and number will be mailed to applicant within 3 weeks. You can request a Medicare welcome kit, that is translated into 17 languages.....


Do you know if those applies only to those who would qualify for medicare? PMV holders would not unless they've already applied for the 820, that's why I'm asking.


----------



## dunan

CG...all I know is that PMV is entitled to Medicare. I did hear that if you have put in an application or have a bridging visa (Applied in Oz) you can apply for a temporary medicare card, but the last one im not sure really. Sponsored employees from Reciprocal health agreement countries still get medicare on arrival.

ONLY SUB-CLASS 457 -temp work visa n Tourist visa are exempt...They need Private Health Insurance....

PLEASE do your own research n so will I later when I get time, as this is just what I learnt sometime back....


----------



## CollegeGirl

DIAC's website explicitly states that PMV holders are NOT eligible until they have applied for the 820. And that's what I've heard from other forum users as well. Did you read something different?

DIAC's PMV website says:



> With this visa, you:
> 
> [...]
> may use Australia's medical expenses and hospital care assistance scheme, Medicare, *but only if you are in Australia and have already applied for a Partner visa*.


----------



## dunan

Ok CG...as I said im not sure....maybe im getting confused with a PMV putting in an application for PR after getting married...if this is the case then get married ASAP..apply n get Medicare or get a Private policy from medibank or whoever....


----------



## arrmy001

So I went in today to apply for my Medicare card. But apparently when the Medicare staff checked my details on the immigration website, I wasn't really linked properly. It scared me a little bit. So, the staff said that they will check into my details properly and if everything is good, I will receive my card in 3 weeks. I don't actually know what was wrong with my informations. However, hopefully everything goes well especially my application.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi guys,

I will go down to Centrelink for my Medicare application.

Thank you for all your help. I will update as soon as I get the information.

Cheers,

AngeliquePrince


----------



## Fran89

was at medicare yesterday just with my VEVO printout and passport, which showes that I´m on briding visa 010 and they checked my details with the DIAC, wasn´t in there yet, so they couldn´t register me jet, but they sended the DIAC an information that they need to register me. But she said if something happens now, than medicare comes in affect even if I havn´t got any number or registration jet. Haven´t got my acknowledgement letter yet, maybe thats the reason. The DIAC got my visa application on 13.09.2013 and said it takes 5-10 business days to get this letter...well today is the 10th business day and I have no e-mail or letter. I guess, like everything else it takes longer if you life in Tasmania :-(


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi guys,

Done applying my medicard. Same benefits will be applied. yey!

AngeliquePrince


----------



## nix

went to the medicare at town hall in sydney on friday with my passport and proof of visa application, queued for 30 mins before they handed me a form and told me i had to book an appointment for next week to enrol in medicare. just a heads up to anyone else who is planning on enrolling soon to make an appt first. (although i'm not sure where you would do this without going down in person to medicare as i didn't see anything on the website about making appointments)


----------



## Amandy

I was reading this thread and wondering whether you need to be on a Bridging Visa A when applying for Medicare, after you have your 820 Acknowledgement Letter?

My partner is currently on a Student Visa, we will be applying for the 820/801 Partner Visa, as well as the Bridging Visa A, but I heard the BVA will not take effect until his Student Visa expires, which is actually in May 2014 (btw his course will finish long before that). 
So when can he get Medicare, after BVA is in effect or right after 820 application?


----------



## waiting_is_happiness

I think you can apply for Medicare as soon as you received the 820/801 Acknowledgement Letter, just so I did even my current visa will be expired until next month . They told me it takes 03 weeks for the Interim card to be issued, but after 02 weeks the card arrived to my mailbox.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Amandy

waiting_is_happiness said:


> I think you can apply for Medicare as soon as you received the 820/801 Acknowledgement Letter, just so I did even my current visa will be expired until next month . They told me it takes 03 weeks for the Interim card to be issued, but after 02 weeks the card arrived to my mailbox.
> 
> Hope this helps.


So did your current visa become cancelled, and Bridging Visa A came into play? 
What visa were you on when you applied for Medicare?


----------



## waiting_is_happiness

No my current Tourist visa is not cancelled, it is still valid for now. From what I understand, BVA will only kick in once the current visa expired. However, I decided to try enroll Medicare immediately with the enrollment form downloaded from the internet, 820/801 Acknowledgement Letter, & Passport rather than waiting until my BVA comes into effect. It works and I have the Interim Medicare card for now.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi All,

You can only apply for a Medicare card once you have the Tempo 820 Visa approved or Granted. They would be asking for the copy of the visa.

Hope this helps.

AngeliquePrince


----------



## Fran89

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi All,
> 
> You can only apply for a Medicare card once you have the Tempo 820 Visa approved or Granted. They would be asking for the copy of the visa.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> AngeliquePrince


that is wrong, you can also apply with a briding visa. As soon as you apply for a permanent visa you are able to get medicare. And you just need a passport and a print out of the VEVO for your medicare application!!! If that does not work, ask for a supervisor at medicare, they should know it too!


----------



## Amandy

Fran89 said:


> that is wrong, you can also apply with a briding visa. As soon as you apply for a permanent visa you are able to get medicare. And you just need a passport and a print out of the VEVO for your medicare application!!! If that does not work, ask for a supervisor at medicare, they should know it too!


So, must you be on a Bridging Visa, or your current visa (Student, Tourist, Working visa) is also OK to apply for Medicare after receiving the 820/801 Acknowledgement Letter?


----------



## Fran89

Your current visa is in affect until it runs out, it does not matter if you have a acknowledgement letter for the 801/801! The briding visa comes in affect when your current visa runs out until a decision is made for your 820/801 visa. That means you can apply for medicare as soon as your current visa runs out! Hope it was clear enough


----------



## louiseb

Ok guys i just went and got my medicare card yehhhhhh. I applied for the partner visa ( 2nd stage of the PMV) and received the acknowledged letter from the DIAC. I took this in with my passport and was given a piece of paper with a number and my name on it. This is the temporary medicare card. The good lady told me that i go with this whenever i want to use a DR, the card or should i say the piece of paper is valid for 12 months, if i dont receive an answer within the 12 months then all i do is go in and she will print out another one until i receive a decision from DIAC. Once i receive an answer they will issue me with another plastic card, also i was informed that if they do accept my application then i can register on my husbands medicare card. As long as you have the Acknowledgement letter and your passport then there is no problem.

Louiseb


----------



## Amandy

louiseb said:


> Ok guys i just went and got my medicare card yehhhhhh. I applied for the partner visa ( 2nd stage of the PMV) and received the acknowledged letter from the DIAC. I took this in with my passport and was given a piece of paper with a number and my name on it. This is the temporary medicare card. The good lady told me that i go with this whenever i want to use a DR, the card or should i say the piece of paper is valid for 12 months, if i dont receive an answer within the 12 months then all i do is go in and she will print out another one until i receive a decision from DIAC. Once i receive an answer they will issue me with another plastic card, also i was informed that if they do accept my application then i can register on my husbands medicare card. As long as you have the Acknowledgement letter and your passport then there is no problem.
> 
> Louiseb


Hi Louiseb,

What visa are you currently on? 
Is it still the PMV or did you apply for the Bridging Visa A? Or neither?

Thanks


----------



## arrmy001

Hello,

I received my interim card and it was only until 01/12/2013.
Should I just continue using this card or should I just apply a new one since I have received my grant anyway? 
I would actually like to have a Medicare card that has my name as well as my future husband. 
Or should I just wait til we are officially married and apply for a new one, with my new name?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Amandy said:


> Hi Louiseb,
> 
> What visa are you currently on?
> Is it still the PMV or did you apply for the Bridging Visa A? Or neither?
> 
> Thanks


You're already married, so your case is different, obviously, as you can't apply for a PMV.

But with the PMV, if you apply well before the expiration of your PMV, you'd be on the PMV while awaiting the approval of the 820. With PMV to 820 applications, though, it generally only takes a couple of weeks as DIBP has already assessed the applicants as genuine and things like medicals and police checks generally don't need to be redone.

If you wait until the last minute to marry and apply right at the END of the PMV, you'd be on the Bridging Visa A for a couple of weeks until the 820 was approved.


----------



## Amandy

CollegeGirl said:


> You're already married, so your case is different, obviously, as you can't apply for a PMV.
> 
> But with the PMV, if you apply well before the expiration of your PMV, you'd be on the PMV while awaiting the approval of the 820. With PMV to 820 applications, though, it generally only takes a couple of weeks as DIBP has already assessed the applicants as genuine and things like medicals and police checks generally don't need to be redone.
> 
> If you wait until the last minute to marry and apply right at the END of the PMV, you'd be on the Bridging Visa A for a couple of weeks until the 820 was approved.


I understand.

I'm just sussing out the types of visas people were on when they actually applied for medicare to gather an understanding of whether medicare will be granted to someone who has applied for 820 and is on a student visa or a tourist visa or whv or whatever other visas people are on.


----------



## vp1985

You can apply for a medicare card on visa 309 application. I was told it was not possible after arguing with medicare in Hobart for an hour, who told me that they rang the national centre and it was not possible. However, on calling medicare's national number they told me 'of course you can...' You have to be prepared to argue with these people, they really don't know their jobs.


----------



## dunan

EXACTLY VP.....too many here just believe what they read....get the facts right by jus getting off your bum and go to medicare...


----------



## Amandy

dunan said:


> EXACTLY VP.....too many here just believe what they read....get the facts right by jus getting off your bum and go to medicare...


So do you know what visa one should be on when getting the medicare card or having just applied for a 820 or 309 is enough?


----------



## melindajackson

Good afternoon,

Medicare eligibility arises at the time a permanent visa application is lodged. This applies for nearly all permanent visa applications (except parent visas). In addition, Medicare must be able to see that you either have permission to work, OR that your parent, partner or child is an Australian citizen or permanent resident.

As such, all partner visa applicants are eligible for Medicare, even if you are on a temporary visa or unlawful at the time of application (as you will automatically be granted a Bridging Visa C or E upon lodgement so you do have a valid visa allowing you to remain). 

Situations where the permission to work part of the test is relevant include, for example, a Hungarian client of mine who has applied for an onshore carer visa in order to remain in Australia to look after his grandmother. He was an an ETA at the time of application and therefore did not automatically have permission to work, and his partner/parent etc was not an Australian citizen. 

With all onshore Other Family applications and Perth processing centre generally, the permission to work application was a difficult one (they are extremely strict) - and so there was a few weeks delay before we could obtain permission to work. In the interim my client was not eligible for Medicare.

Hope this helps
Melinda 

Melinda Jackson
Partner
MARN: 1175135
Hanna Jackson Lawyers


----------



## kttykat

Hi All,

I had been away from the site for a bit and just noticed this thread.

I got my Medicare card whilst here on an ETA!!! after applying for a 309 partner visa but BEFORE it was granted. The woman at the Medicare office wasn't sure at all at first but I had done my homework and had all the paperwork she needed. I am married to an Australian Citizen and took in evidence of his citizenship and our marriage and all I had was a letter of email acknowledgement of our application at the time. I was issued with a 1 year interim card and was told that they will be reissued as interim until I get my PR 100.

Kttykat


----------



## Jam

With regards to Medicare eligibility for those on student visas:

I have just spoken to a Medicare officer (rang their national number) and asked specifically about eligibility for people who are currently on a student visa and have submitted an 801/820 Partner visa - they are eligible!

The current visa just needs to be valid, the application needs to be acknowledged by DIAC, and you need to be able to prove either that you have permission to work or that you have a relationship to an Australian citizen (which you no doubt would be able to if you've managed to submit an 801 application).

Some other info regarding when you could get the medicare number necessary to obtain the benefits - depending on your exact personal circumstances you may get a number issued immediately (e.g. if you are from a country with a reciprocal health care agreement with Australia) or you may have to wait for a few days while your application is processed (what I was told by the Medicare officer).

Touch wood that is all true and correct because I'm lodging an application tomorrow morning - I will post an update after that's done.


----------



## dunan

So if a Permanent visa is granted but you have not yet entered the country...can it be done online??....suppose I should read the links but am pretty stressed out over the typhoon...


----------



## kttykat

dunan said:


> So if a Permanent visa is granted but you have not yet entered the country...can it be done online??....suppose I should read the links but am pretty stressed out over the typhoon...


No, you have to be in the country I am almost certain.

Kttykat


----------



## Rigs

Correct 820 can apply for Medicare whilst waiting for decision and 309 can apply when visa granted and in the Australia.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Rigs said:


> Correct 820 can apply for Medicare whilst waiting for decision and 309 can apply when visa granted and in the Australia.


... Just to note, we did have someone on these boards on a 309 who came over to Australia on a tourist visa before the 309 was granted and was deemed eligible for medicare. Just noting that in case anyone else finds themselves in a similar situation -- it may be possible.


----------



## kttykat

Rigs said:


> Correct 820 can apply for Medicare whilst waiting for decision and 309 can apply when visa granted and in the Australia.


College girl is correct. I was in Australia on an ETA waiting for my 309 to be granted and was able to apply for medicare before the grant of my 309.

Kttykat


----------



## Jam

Jam said:


> With regards to Medicare eligibility for those on student visas: ... Touch wood that is all true and correct because I'm lodging an application tomorrow morning - I will post an update after that's done.


For anyone looking at this thread asking the question

_"I am currently on a student visa, I have applied for an 801/820 Partner visa, can I get Medicare?"_

(I am posting this because there seems to be a lot of confusion around specifically holders of student visas - I was certainly confused about it while going through this)

I can answer a definite "YES, you can get Medicare while on a Student Visa!" now, from personal experience. You _do not need_ to wait for your Student Visa to expire and Bridging Visa to kick in.

You just need to have a letter from immigration acknowledging you have submitted a valid application and the receipt to prove payment. What visa you are currently on seems to be entirely irrelevant (aside from being a valid temporary visa allowing you to be in the country). My partner and I were sent the letter and receipt by email (.pdf) we just printed those out and took them to our local Medicare office along with the various other documents listed on the application form. The Medicare officer looked them over and looked us up in the online database. She could not find our details listed there, we'd only received the acknowledgement the day before. _It didn't even matter that she couldn't find us in the online database_ because we had the letter and receipt. She added my partner to the Medicare database, printed out a slip with the number on it (we're still waiting to receive the actual card in the mail). We have since used the Medicare number at the local GP and used it to get a Maternity booking at our local public hospital - thank goodness for that too, she's due in January!

I hope this helps someone!


----------



## Inkhearted

I just wanted to thank everyone for posting in this thread! I had no idea I was eligible to apply for Medicare after applying for an 820. Luckily I haven't needed any medical assistance in the last eight months, but still! Went out and enrolled yesterday.


----------



## rani

I just thought I would add my experience with medicare in case someone here is in the same situation as we are. Earlier this year my husband and I applied for a partner visa and then once we got the acknowledgement letter he applied and was granted a medicare card. 

A few months later the partner visa was refused and in September we applied for MRT. We were not sure if he could again apply for a medicare card and I rang the enquiries line and they didn't seem to know and said we'd have to bring all our documentation in and it would be decided on a case by case basis. We had to wait for the acknowledgement letter for the MRT which our immigration agent withheld because we couldn't afford at that time to pay up front the $1000 fee (anyway that's another story). 

Finally we were able to pay the agents fees and got the letter but due to being busy and not knowing we didn't get back to medicare until November some time. They said they could not process his application because the letter was over a month old. So I called the MRT and ask for the acknowledgement letter to be resent and a lady whom the receptionist told us was our case officer sent us a specific letter for medicare (not the acknowledgement letter) which I thought was very helpful of her.

Anyway we went to medicare today and he was issued with a temporary card pending the real one coming in the mail.

My husband is on a BVC with full work rights... not sure if it would be the same as others on different visas whilst waiting for their MRT.


----------



## Amandy

Applied for 820 online. Acknowledgement received immediately. Went to Medicare same day. Lady there wanted to process it tomorrow and send the card in the mail, not giving a slip. 
I said we needed the temporary slip - she huffed and entered the data on the computer and out came the slip. 
Yay. Partner is on a student visa.


----------



## anatolian13

Hi Guys,

Quick question....

My defacto partner is currently applying for an offshore 309 visa in Indonesia. She has been here since 7th November 2013 currently on a tourist visa, whilst waiting for her 309 to be completed.

Is she able to get a medicare card?

The lady at medicare said that as she is not from a RHCA country she cannot.

What is everybody else's views on this?

Regards

David


----------



## CollegeGirl

The lady at medicare is incorrect. Your partner applied for a 309/100, which is, in fact, a permanent residency visa. Simply having applied for this visa qualifies her for medicare if she is onshore.


----------



## anatolian13

Thanks Collegegirl, I will chase this up with them.

That is exactly what I thought, I even printed out the documents from the medicare website, but to no avail.

The lady also rang head office, but got no luck there.

Looks like I have a phone call or two to make......

Thanks


----------



## CollegeGirl

Are we *positive* fiance visas (PMV - 300) don't qualify for medicare? There was a blurb in my grant letter about it, and I just talked to someone who said they got medicare while on a fiance visa.


----------



## tulauras

The website says:

Everyone who lives in Australia—excluding Norfolk Island residents—is eligible for a Medicare card if they:

- hold Australian citizenship
- hold New Zealand citizenship (documentation required). More information on the Medicare enrolment for New Zealand citizens page
- have been issued with a permanent visa
- have applied for a permanent visa (excludes an application for a parent visa), have permission to work in Australia or can prove relationship to an Australian Citizen — other requirements may also apply. Call us for more information

It sounds like you could fit in to the last one, but it depends what work rights you need and/or what relationship you need. 

If you do call up, let us know how you go (as if you wouldn't). I'd be thrilled if the Mr could get Medicare (though different situation). I may even call them myself. 

As an aside, DH's travel insurance have paid for everything Medicare could cover and more, including non-urgent doctors visits. If you do need to go to the doctor maybe check that out?


----------



## anatolian13

Thanks everyone for your advice, of course I will let you all know when I find out more....

As an update.....

I have lodged a complaint with medicare and they have until 10th Feb to reply to me.


----------



## Mish

CollegeGirl said:


> Are we *positive* fiance visas (PMV - 300) don't qualify for medicare? There was a blurb in my grant letter about it, and I just talked to someone who said they got medicare while on a fiance visa.


Did you find out anything CG? I checked my fiance's grant letter and there was nothing about Medicare at all.


----------



## CollegeGirl

No, didn't get to call Medicare today - we were out having fun at Manly, Circular Quay, Darling Harbour, etc.  I'll try to call tomorrow. But absolutely everything I've seen says you have to have *applied* for the 820 before you qualify. I still think that's right. I think maybe the Medicare language in my grant letter was just boilerplate language accidentally left in.

Tulauras, I have private travel insurance, but they are refusing to cover ANYTHING until they have a letter from my previous insurer in the US. The insurer in the US is saying "By law, we have 30 days from the end of your coverage [in my case Dec. 30] to get you the letter they're asking for." So... I'm not covered for anything. Makes zero sense to me! Wankers.


----------



## anatolian13

Hi guys,

Have finally got through to Medicare.

The lady on the phone told me that they need to look at two pieces of information. The first one relates to my partner applying for the 309 visa, which she has. However the second 'requirement' knocks her out of applying for Medicare, which is her entry visa for entering into Australia right now, which is a 600 tourist visa.

On one hand the web page says that even applicants can get a Medicare card, but on the other hand it says she can't get one as she is only here as a 'tourist', even though she has been here for over 15 months.

David


----------



## CollegeGirl

David, the person you spoke to at Medicare was wrong. You need to keep trying until you get someone who knows what they're talking about. We have a prominent member/mod here (Kttykat) who got medicare here while on an ETA awaiting the grant of her 309.


----------



## anatolian13

Thanks CG,

I haven't given up yet, I do have 2 complaints ongoing with Medicare, 

So fingers crossed

On the same topic, has anyone else been successful in getting a Medicare card when they are NOT from a reciprocal country?


----------



## CollegeGirl

The same person I was just talking about fits that criteria... Kttykat. She and I are both from the US.


----------



## anatolian13

Thanks CG, any tips on what I can say to them? I have tried to tell them about the operational notices side of Medicare website, but to no avail.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I'd suggest sending a private message to Kttykat (her username is spelled like that). She doesn't log on very often now (she has a little one now) but if you private message her she might get an email notification and answer you. If not, hopefully someone else who's been through it on a 309 will chime in here.


----------



## anatolian13

Thanks and done


----------



## kttykat

From the Medicare application form http://www.humanservices.gov.au/spw/customer/forms/resources/3101-1306en.pdf

Applying for permanent residency
People who have applied for a permanent resident visa (except for 
a parent visa) may be eligible for the Medicare and Pharmaceutical 
Benefits Scheme programs if they have a visa authorising their stay in 
Australia and:
• have permission to work, or
• their parent, spouse or child is an Australian citizen or holds an 
Australian permanent resident visa.
Documents required
• current passport or travel document for each person being 
enrolled
• valid visa or original visa grant letter for each person being 
enrolled
• where the applicants do not have permission to work, it is 
necessary to provide proof of their relationship with a spouse, 
parent or child who is an Australian citizen or an Australian 
permanent resident visa holder. 
Receipt from the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) 
when you paid to apply for permanent residency may be required.
Information about visas, applications and receipts, will be accepted if 
on letterhead or by email from DIAC and addressed to the applicant or 
registered migration agent.
Note: People travelling on a visa subclass 309 or 310 only need to provide their passport and visa. (That is if you already have the 309, otherwise you need proof of your partner's status)


So, if you have applied for a 309 and your partner is an Australian citizen or PR and you are IN AUSTRALIA on any other visa, then you are allowed to apply for Medicare. 
I suggest if you have trouble with ignorant people at the counter that you print out their own form and show it to them!!!

Kttykat


----------



## kttykat

When we applied, we took in our marriage certificate, my husbands birth certificate, his Medicare card, our passports, the acknowledgement letter for the 309 application, my ETA approval print out and attitude!! 

The girl at the counter was uncertain at first but we made it clear that they do give Medicare cards in cases like ours and she checked with their head office and confirmed that what we were telling her was correct.

Kttykat


----------



## anatolian13

Thanks kittykat, I tried that, had all information, only difference is that we are not married, but living in a defacto relationship (proof of address and lease was provided).

The lovely lady then rang the hotline number, but they said nooooooo.

On my second phone call to them, they said the word MAY be eligible....


----------



## kttykat

anatolian13 said:


> Thanks kittykat, I tried that, had all information, only difference is that we are not married, but living in a defacto relationship (proof of address and lease was provided).
> 
> The lovely lady then rang the hotline number, but they said nooooooo.
> 
> On my second phone call to them, they said the word MAY be eligible....


Is your relationship registered? If you can register your relationship that should be proof enough. Also I would argue, that you have applied for a PARTNER visa, the partner on your application should be what counts!

Kttykat


----------



## kttykat

I really don't know why so many people choose to be de facto rather than getting married. In Australia you are just as legally bound as if you were married. You can have a court wedding if it is for religious reasons that you don't want to marry so other than changing your surname, which I don't think you are obliged to do if married, I really don't see the point.... 

You have decided to make a life together, then why not get married? and it just makes it easier when you go to deal with official authorities if you fit in their box. I understand de facto for same sex couples as they usually don't have the marriage option.

Just my view on the topic, I don't see de facto as any different to married as such. If you are de facto because you want to wait to marry when it suits you then fine. If you don't want to marry because you are not ready to commit then that is a problem, since de facto is a commitment to a type of marriage anyway!

Kttykat


----------



## anatolian13

Hahaha, good point on defacto, I have only just been divorced, and yes you are right that defacto couples have the same rights in this country.

Yes I do want to get married to my current partner, but in personally didn't want to be dictated to by DIAC on time frames.

I will get married when we can afford it, as currently my partner needs to re-enter the country every 3 months until a decision has been made.

I am hoping that we are in the last stages now, having applied last year, and just completing our interviews. We have been asked to provide Australian police report now, so I hope this might be her last time to depart, other than to activate her 309.

With Medicare, it's not the fact that they are saying we are not in a relationship together, it's the fact that she is here on a 600 tourist visa. They did not want to view any information supplied, and when queried / argued on the phone, I am told that the web page and application form is incorrect.


----------



## kttykat

anatolian13 said:


> Hahaha, good point on defacto, I have only just been divorced, and yes you are right that defacto couples have the same rights in this country.
> 
> Yes I do want to get married to my current partner, but in personally didn't want to be dictated to by DIAC on time frames.
> 
> I will get married when we can afford it, as currently my partner needs to re-enter the country every 3 months until a decision has been made.
> 
> I am hoping that we are in the last stages now, having applied last year, and just completing our interviews. We have been asked to provide Australian police report now, so I hope this might be her last time to depart, other than to activate her 309.
> 
> With Medicare, it's not the fact that they are saying we are not in a relationship together, it's the fact that she is here on a 600 tourist visa. They did not want to view any information supplied, and when queried / argued on the phone, I am told that the web page and application form is incorrect.


Well an ETA (electronic travel authority) is essentially a tourist visa, without as much red tape. They were fine when we applied. I don't know what else to say, if they are saying that the information as they provide it is wrong.... I could only suggest you ask them to provide you with documentary evidence of what the conditions really are and go from there.

Kttykat


----------



## kttykat

anatolian13 said:


> ...........With Medicare, it's not the fact that they are saying we are not in a relationship together, it's the fact that she is here on a 600 tourist visa. They did not want to view any information supplied, and when queried / argued on the phone, I am told that the web page and application form is incorrect.


Eligibility for Medicare Card

Here is another government site that says the same thing:

"have applied for a permanent visa (excludes an application for a parent visa), have permission to work in Australia or can prove relationship to an Australian Citizen - other requirements may also apply. Call us for more information"

I would see if you can go to another Medicare office and try again. Don't start with she is here on a tourist visa, as they may just assume, that she wouldn't be eligible. Start with the fact that she has a valid application for a permanent visa the 309/100. Then show them their own form.

Kttykat


----------



## rsgurlygirl

Hello, so i just got a email reply from the HR from Medicare office- regarding Medicare and when you can apply. Sorry if this has already been answered. i didn't get a chance to read all the threads here…. But i hope this helps for the US applicants.. I told them my situation… That I'm going on a TV **Applied for PMV** and was wondering when i would be eligible to apply & any info will be appreciated for medicare and her reply was…………………..

Thank you for your email dated 17 January 2014.

If you have not applied for a permanent residency visa you would not be eligible for Medicare enrolment.

The Australian Government has Reciprocal Health Care Agreements with a number of countries but does not have an agreement with America. 

You should consider taking out suitable private travel insurance covering you for the duration of your visit.


----------



## CollegeGirl

That's correct. You can't apply for Medicare until you've married and applied for the 820.


----------



## kangaroogirl

We went into Medicare yesterday with Bridging Visa letter, and no questions asked, hubby was all setup and we were on our way with the slip with his number on it, till his card arrives. I went to Garden City Office in Brisbane, if anyone has any troubles. They knew exactly what they were doing - very easy indeed!


----------



## Kiwiana

I do have my acknowledgement letter, which is granted with Bridging A visa but not in effect because of my current visa is in effect. 

Would I need to inform medicare that I am now applying for Permanent Resident visa? (I'm on SCV444 visa at the moment) 

Currently I do have green medicare card which I applied when I first moved to Australia few years ago.


----------



## LouElla

I applied for a Medicare Care with no problems (also got in in my married name because I took my marriage certificate in with me too). I'm on a Visitor Visa just now and was told that all I do when my perm visa comes through was go in and let them know and then I can be transferred onto the same care as my husband. 

I had to provide my passport and a copy of my visa grant letter, but it literally took 15 minutes if that to get one. 

I think it's easier for people from certain countries due to agreements within both countries health care systems.


----------



## kangaroogirl

LouElla said:


> I think it's easier for people from certain countries due to agreements within both countries health care systems.


It doesn't actually make any difference once you've applied, it's the same process for all. My hubby is from USA with no reciprocal health care and his was exactly as you described


----------



## thesmoothsuit

Is the partner on the bridging visa OK to remain on just Medicare or should they also apply for private health insurance ?


----------



## kangaroogirl

thesmoothsuit said:


> Is the partner on the bridging visa OK to remain on just Medicare or should they also apply for private health insurance ?


That's a personal choice for you to make. Private health insurance is not mandatory in Australia. If you choose not to have it, you will still be able to receive health care in the public hospital system for anything covered by medicare.

Private health insurance would allow you to choose to be treated in a private hospital in some cases. It can also help to reimburse you for costs associated with treatments not covered by medicare, such as dental, chiropractic, optometry etc.

You need to decide whether you're happy with going with the public system or have the extra cover provided by health insurance.


----------



## kangaroogirl

jackaustin19085 said:


> Can any one give me any url where i can get more detailed information on this..


About Medicare, you mean?

Here is the Page which contains information on Medicare eligibility:

http://www.humanservices.gov.au/cus...e/medicare-card/eligibility-for-medicare-card


----------



## anatolian13

Update on trying to obtain a medicare card (309)

Hi Everyone,

After trying so hard to get a medicare card for my spouse, who applied for a 309 visa, but is currently living in Australia (on a tourist visa).... I nearly gave up!

I lodged the application in person, only to be told that as she entered the country on a tourist visa, she is not eligible. I then tried numerous times over the phone but to no avail.

I lodged a complaint with medicare, but they failed to respond to my request.

I then went to 'Plan M'..... which involves writing a complaint letter to the Minister of Human services (thats where i got the M from..... M=Minister).

Now all this takes time, but the ministers office must act on all complaints, and I was finally allocated to a lady in Canberra, who took around 30 seconds to look at all the details only to tell me that YES my spouse is eligible for a medicare card.

I have now scanned all the forms and documentation directly to her, and should have it processed very soon.

So please, anyone here on an OFFSHORE 309 visa, don't give up and persist!

Thanks to everyone that helped me on here.


----------



## CollegeGirl

anatolian13 said:


> Update on trying to obtain a medicare card (309)
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> After trying so hard to get a medicare card for my spouse, who applied for a 309 visa, but is currently living in Australia (on a tourist visa).... I nearly gave up!
> 
> I lodged the application in person, only to be told that as she entered the country on a tourist visa, she is not eligible. I then tried numerous times over the phone but to no avail.
> 
> I lodged a complaint with medicare, but they failed to respond to my request.
> 
> I then went to 'Plan M'..... which involves writing a complaint letter to the Minister of Human services (thats where i got the M from..... M=Minister).
> 
> Now all this takes time, but the ministers office must act on all complaints, and I was finally allocated to a lady in Canberra, who took around 30 seconds to look at all the details only to tell me that YES my spouse is eligible for a medicare card.
> 
> I have now scanned all the forms and documentation directly to her, and should have it processed very soon.
> 
> So please, anyone here on an OFFSHORE 309 visa, don't give up and persist!
> 
> Thanks to everyone that helped me on here.


See, this is SO frustrating to me - WHY are their front-end Medicare workers (or at least supervisors) trained in something as simple as this? Frustrating.


----------



## kangaroogirl

I think it really depends which office you go to. Where I went they did it in 5 minutes flat and had not a single question. They were really friendly and just no issues at all. I'd advise if you have a problem at one office, try another.


----------



## kttykat

CollegeGirl said:


> See, this is SO frustrating to me - WHY are their front-end Medicare workers (or at least supervisors) trained in something as simple as this? Frustrating.


309 applicants applying is an odd occurrence to them, they expect you to be an 820 if you are in Australia or that your 309 had already been granted if in Australia. You do need to find the right person at Medicare to talk to if you are a 309 applicant on another visa. Having been granted Medicare myself in this situation I was sure that you could get it if you pushed hard enough.

Kttykat


----------



## CollegeGirl

kttykat said:


> 309 applicants applying is an odd occurrence to them, they expect you to be an 820 if you are in Australia or that your 309 had already been granted if in Australia. You do need to find the right person at Medicare to talk to if you are a 309 applicant on another visa. Having been granted Medicare myself in this situation I was sure that you could get it if you pushed hard enough.
> 
> Kttykat


Yeah, I get that it's less common than the 820 situation, but more and more couples are coming over on tourist visas while their offshore visas are being processed. According to a lot of agents here (and my own agent) this is done literally all the time now. So it shouldn't be something so rare that they never see it. I think it's just that most 309 applicants aren't aware they're eligible, and if they think they might be, getting turned away the first time they go to Medicare makes most of them think they aren't actually eligible. I'm simply saying there needs to be better education of the front-line customer service folks.


----------



## kttykat

I agree.

Kttykat


----------



## anatolian13

Yes it was so frustrating.... and I can see how a lot of people would have just given up on it all.

I have now received the medicare number (YAYYyyy), and it has been backdated to when my spouse lodged her visa application and entered Australia the first time (last November) which means we can claim all medical expenses encountered so far (Phew).

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## cofcof

Hi All,

I see on this thread that getting a Medicare on a 309 is not always easy. 
I guess I was lucky cause it was easy for me. Below the detalis:

I went on the medicare office on Lonsdale street, Canberra. The girl ask me what was subclass 309. Using name / surname / passport, she could get access on her system to a 'link" (not sure what they call a link, anyway). In my case, the link was wrong because she told me I was a refugee  . Anyway, she took her phone, called a service (I guess immigration), get a positive answer that I was on 309 with medicare entitlement. After that she issue me a paper receipt with a medicare number backdated to the date of entry in Australia, and told me I would receive the temporary blue medicare card (valid for 12 months) in 6 weeks. She also told me that in principle the card get renewed automatically (until I get the permanent residency), but she told me that in my case I might have to visit a medicare office again because of the wrong link story.

Good luck to everyone to get there medicare sorted, congrat to anatolian for your long but successful fight!


----------



## pepsicola47

Hi, just wondering this blue interim medicare card, do they have any restriction on it if you are on subclass 820? 
Thanks.


----------



## Grey88

Went to medicare in melbourne today with my acknowledgement letter for the partner visa. i am currently on a bridging visa. took me 10 minutes to get my medicare number


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats Grey88 for getting your Medicare card number.

Regards,

AngeliquePrince


----------



## Swittsexxy22

Grey88 said:


> Went to medicare in melbourne today with my acknowledgement letter for the partner visa. i am currently on a bridging visa. took me 10 minutes to get my medicare number


I will probably do that too!After my Partner application online i received an acknowledgement letter and bridging visa A, i will give it a try maybe they will accept here in Gold Coast.


----------



## troels

I was on a 457 with a reciprocal Medicare card for the UK and have just been granted an 820. I understand I can now apply for a full Medicare card. 

Will this actually gain me anything in terms of entitlements?

I was already getting money back for doctors visits etc.

Tried calling but they were a big vague!


----------



## Move Migration

louiseb said:


> Ok so it seems a few people are questioning the system about the medicare card and when you can apply for it, has anyone recently being granted it and under what stage did you receive it.
> For example when a person applies ( not being granted) for the partner visa can this person apply for the medicare card.?
> 
> This link is the application form if anyone needs it;
> http://www.kadmed.com.au/files/forms/Medicare Enrolment Application.pdf
> 
> Also this link tells you who can apply very interesting
> Eligibility for Medicare Card
> 
> this link has this section on the opening page
> Eligibility for Medicare Card
> Everyone who lives in Australia-excluding Norfolk Island residents-is eligible for a Medicare card if they:
> 
> (1) hold Australian citizenship
> (2) hold New Zealand citizenship (documentation required)
> (3) have been issued with a permanent visa
> (4) have applied for a permanent visa (excludes an application for a parent visa-other requirements apply. Call us for more information).
> 
> so why is the medicare office not understanding number 4 on there website and refusing people who fall under this category?


When you have applied for the 801 visa, bring the visa application email to medicare and you can apply. You may have to ask around a bit as it may not be a common request seen by some of the staff there.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Move Migration said:


> When you have applied for the 801 visa, bring the visa application email to medicare and you can apply. You may have to ask around a bit as it may not be a common request seen by some of the staff there.


To clarify, since a lot of beginner folks around here may not understand that when you are applying for the 820 you are also applying for the 801:

If you're applying for an 820, this applies to you. You are eligible. The Medicare card in my purse is evidence of this.


----------



## Vivian

Hi all,

Just wondering if I don't apply for medicare card, do i still pay the medicare levy? (I am eligible for medicare card)

And, what are the benefits of medicare card over private insurance?


----------



## Mish

Vivian said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering if I don't apply for medicare card, do i still pay the medicare levy? (I am eligible for medicare card)
> 
> And, what are the benefits of medicare card over private insurance?


If you are entitled to it you will need to pay Medicare levy.

If a foreign resident for tax purposes or not entitled to Medicare you may get an exemption .... But they you may not either! They use the word "may" to cover themselves.

Medicare website should tell you everything you need to know but currently private health does not pay out on GP visits. Private health depends on what you are covered for but you can get stuff like physio at a small cost until your limit is reached. Also you can get surgery straight away (or close to it) but will pay a gap where Medicare covers the entire surgery but there is a wait list.

There is more ... but that is the basics.

Oh also medicare covers your eye check up at the optometrists


----------



## Dinkum

Hi Vivian

All taxpayers pay the Medicare levy. It's compulsory. So you should certainly get your Medicare card. If you do not pay tax, you still get Medicare for free.

Medicare covers visits to the doctor, pathology, X-rays etc. (Often free, as they are bulk billed.) Medicare also gives you free admission to public hospitals and their services, though you cannot choose your own doctor.

You need private health insurance If you want to choose your own doctor in a public hospital, or be admitted to a private hospital. Private 'extras' insurance partly covers dental, physiotherapy and other health services.

Hope this helps a bit. Cheers... 



Vivian said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering if I don't apply for medicare card, do i still pay the medicare levy? (I am eligible for medicare card)
> 
> And, what are the benefits of medicare card over private insurance?


----------



## Vivian

Dinkum and Mish, really thank you for your information.

It is really helpful! =)

I will start applying medicare card now.


----------



## MaryMar

Hello All,

I was just testing the waters with Medicare website regarding PMV 300 Visa, and the eligibility for my fiancee when she arrives in Australia, I received the following email:
Dear XXXX
Thank you for your email dated 31 May 2014.
Holders of a temporary visa subclass 300 Fiancee visa are ineligible for Medicare.
However, Medicare eligibility will commence from the date the person becomes an *applicant for a permanent resident visa*.
Once this application has been lodged, to apply for Medicare an eligible person must complete an Enrolment application form and present it at a Department of Human Services (DHS) centre or by mail. Applications by mail are only accepted in specific circumstances.
For your convenience I have attached a copy of the Enrolment Application form.
******* Cheers


----------



## chicken999

That's correct. U have to wait until u marry then apply for 820, then u can apply. We just did this


----------



## Ladyjane

I did not have any issues either. It was easy and done deal in a couple of minutes. It was pretty quick actually, no hassle at all. I was out of Centrelink (Medicare) in 5 minutes time. I just brought my passport and acknowledgement letter.


----------



## Move Migration

MaryMar said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was just testing the waters with Medicare website regarding PMV 300 Visa, and the eligibility for my fiancee when she arrives in Australia, I received the following email:
> Dear XXXX
> Thank you for your email dated 31 May 2014.
> Holders of a temporary visa subclass 300 Fiancee visa are ineligible for Medicare.
> However, Medicare eligibility will commence from the date the person becomes an *applicant for a permanent resident visa*.
> Once this application has been lodged, to apply for Medicare an eligible person must complete an Enrolment application form and present it at a Department of Human Services (DHS) centre or by mail. Applications by mail are only accepted in specific circumstances.
> For your convenience I have attached a copy of the Enrolment Application form.
> ******* Cheers


The prospective marriage visa is a temporary one. After all, if things don't work out and the marriage doesn't go ahead, the applicant only has that 9 month period in Australia. Medicare won't cover people here temporarily.

The partner visa, 801/820 has to be applied for within those 9 months. It is only after the partner application that someone becomes eligible for medicare.


----------



## MaryMar

Correct I was just testing to see if the situation had changed, 'hence'testing the waters, cheers


----------



## banana

Hi All!

I've applied for ENS 186 in April, at a time when my 457 was still valid. My bridging visa took over in May and I've only realized that I could be entitled to Medicare. I have my acknowledgment letter for a valid application, but haven't been to Medicare yet. 
Would anyone know whether for taxation purpose, I have to pay for the medicare levy as of:
1/ april as this is when acknowledgment letter was sent
2/ may as this is when bridging visa 010 was "activated"
3/ the day I visit Medicare to have a medicare card?
I've kept on paying private insurance which is very expensive, and though I'm happy to potentially be eligible for Medicare, I'd be a bit annoyed to have to pay for both private health insurance and Medicare levy at the same time. Also if I get to choose when Medicare is activated, I'd go on July 1st as it would be much easier to fill my tax return for the fiscal year.
Many thanks for your answers!


----------



## F&J

We have received a letter for 820 bridging visa, but because we have an active 300 PMV we cannot obtain a Medicare card. We were told by Medicare that was because we didn't attend at immigration with our marriage certificate to have our marriage validated.

The Bridging Visa Grant Notice states 

"This bridging visa is not in effect because your Prospective Marriage (Temporary) visa is currently in effect.
...
This bridging visa allows you to remain lawfully in Australia until 28 calender days after you are notified on your application for a Partner (Temporary) (class UK) Partner (subclass 820) visa."

WTF? Advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Mish

F&J said:


> We have received a letter for 820 bridging visa, but because we have an active 300 PMV we cannot obtain a Medicare card. We were told by Medicare that was because we didn't attend at immigration with our marriage certificate to have our marriage validated.
> 
> The Bridging Visa Grant Notice states
> 
> "This bridging visa is not in effect because your Prospective Marriage (Temporary) visa is currently in effect.
> ...
> This bridging visa allows you to remain lawfully in Australia until 28 calender days after you are notified on your application for a Partner (Temporary) (class UK) Partner (subclass 820) visa."
> 
> WTF? Advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Did you take the BVA to Medicare? We took that with us to Medicare and my husband got his Medicare card no problem. His PMV was in effect until end of October.


----------



## F&J

Mish said:


> Did you take the BVA to Medicare? We took that with us to Medicare and my husband got his Medicare card no problem. His PMV was in effect until end of October.


Yes we took everything Immigration sent to us. Do we have to register our marriage with immigration? We have never heard that before and for it to come from Medicare is just a little odd. Our PMV is in effect until I think late August.


----------



## Mish

F&J said:


> Yes we took everything Immigration sent to us. Do we have to register our marriage with immigration? We have never heard that before and for it to come from Medicare is just a little odd. Our PMV is in effect until I think late August.


They are living in la la land that is for sure! You can't even register your marriage with immigration, it gets register with BDM. Actually our 820 even got approved without giving immigrations our marriage certificate lol.

Where are you living? Maybe someone can tell you a Medicare office they have been to without a problem. Otherwise try another one. If you go to the same one ask to see the supervisor because tell them you can apply for Medicare.


----------



## F&J

Mish said:


> They are living in la la land that is for sure! You can't even register your marriage with immigration, it gets register with BDM. Actually our 820 even got approved without giving immigrations our marriage certificate lol.
> 
> Where are you living? Maybe someone can tell you a Medicare office they have been to without a problem. Otherwise try another one. If you go to the same one ask to see the supervisor because tell them you can apply for Medicare.


Thanks Mish, I have sent an email to Medicare tonight to see what they say, but it's not urgent for the Medicare card, we just want one. We're in the Hunter Valley and it looks like most of the people we've come across have never heard of Wales and Immigration let alone been trained in how to deal with a new immigrant.

Boy oh boy this is fun.


----------



## Mish

F&J said:


> Thanks Mish, I have sent an email to Medicare tonight to see what they say, but it's not urgent for the Medicare card, we just want one. We're in the Hunter Valley and it looks like most of the people we've come across have never heard of Wales and Immigration let alone been trained in how to deal with a new immigrant.
> 
> Boy oh boy this is fun.


hahaha fun times! My husband got a Medicare card but I don't see him needing it in the near future - he has never been to the dr in the almost 2 years I have know him! He just has it just incase and well ... you have to pay Medicare levy so why not get a Medicare card. Hmmmm ... I might take him to get his eyes tested just so gets some benefit out of it


----------



## starlight

F&J said:


> Thanks Mish, I have sent an email to Medicare tonight to see what they say, but it's not urgent for the Medicare card, we just want one. We're in the Hunter Valley and it looks like most of the people we've come across have never heard of Wales and Immigration let alone been trained in how to deal with a new immigrant.
> 
> Boy oh boy this is fun.


If it doesn't work out I can recommend you a medicare office in Newcastle if that's an option


----------



## F&J

Yes please Starlight. Have car will travel!!!! Just once I would like a government office to do something without mucking us around for months at a time just to prove to my husband that Australia can actually do something (let's not get into the great Centrelink stuff up of 2014).


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yes, you just got someone who doesn't know what they're talking about. Medicare's own regulations say you qualify if you have *applied for* a permanent visa, which you have. I took my BVA grant notice into a Medicare office here in Sydney and got it no problem. I'm still on my PMV as well - my BVA isn't due to kick in until October.


----------



## Ladyjane

CollegeGirl said:


> Yes, you just got someone who doesn't know what they're talking about. Medicare's own regulations say you qualify if you have *applied for* a permanent visa, which you have. I took my BVA grant notice into a Medicare office here in Sydney and got it no problem. I'm still on my PMV as well - my BVA isn't due to kick in until October.


I just don't get it. Some people get them with no issues and some don't. I was on BVA when I got my Medicare and there was no issues.  I reckon they need to be calibrated so they can provide the same service whichever location it may be.


----------



## F&J

Thanks Starlight, but I rang Medicare this morning and was told exactly what everyone on this forum has said - the temporary card can be issued immediately and there was no problem. So Medicare then rang Raymond Terrace (easier parking than Maitland) to make sure that someone there knew what to do, was assured there was no problem and so off the child husband and I went. My husband's details were all on immigration, all our visa thingies were in order, passport etc. 

They were right, there are no problems with getting the card but ....

we weren't issued with a temporary card as the forms have to be sent to Sydney and we will get a reply in about 6 weeks.

Jason will get a Medicare card eventually.

This is a lot better than the great Centrelink stuff up of 2014 but not much ....


----------



## Mish

The card comes in the mail but they print you out a piece of paper incase you need to go to the doctor. 

They say 6 weeks but my husband's came in a week .

Once your husband gets permanent residency he will then you will go on the same card as you and any children.


----------



## Lightbulb

Lots of good information on here. I wasn't aware you could apply. I've lodged an 820, Looks like I will be making my way down to the local office and applying.


----------



## Ladyjane

Lightbulb said:


> Lots of good information on here. I wasn't aware you could apply. I've lodged an 820, Looks like I will be making my way down to the local office and applying.


Yup you sure can.  Go get em.


----------



## Lightbulb

Hi all, I just applied for medicare and was issued a paper and they advised the card will show up in about 3 weeks.
The whole process took me less than 10 minutes. Pretty easy.


----------



## Ladyjane

Lightbulb I feel the same too. No issues at all. The card arrives in just a few days actually. Hope you get yours sooner. Well it doesn't really make a difference because the print out is good as the card anyway.


----------



## F&J

Finally, FINALLY, got a medicare card today. My husband was never given the paper card because we were told that someone in Sydney had to make the decision as to whether he was eligible for it. But no matter, we finally got his card today and are now happy. Better still, it's good evidence to send to immigration for our 801/820 application. Happy people, something is actually working.


----------



## Dinkum

Good news. Medicare gets easier from now on. We just got replacement card automatically in the mail after just over 10 months. Cheers


----------



## Joushi

*Medicare*

I've been granted with partner visa 820 on 19th May 2014 and I know I am eligible for medicare but do you know what i will need to provide when applying? E.g. visa grant letter, passport etc?



CollegeGirl said:


> Becky, it's my understanding, at least, that 820 applicants are eligible from the moment they apply for their 820, while 309 applicants are not eligible until after they are in Australia following their visa grant.
> 
> I do not know for CERTAIN that this is the case, but this seems to be what I have read around here.


----------



## Mish

Joushi said:


> I've been granted with partner visa 820 on 19th May 2014 and I know I am eligible for medicare but do you know what i will need to provide when applying? E.g. visa grant letter, passport etc?


My husband took in his passport and visa acknowledgement letter in.

Also you could have applied for Medicare when you applied for your 820 you didn't have to wait for the grant.


----------



## Joushi

Mish said:


> My husband took in his passport and visa acknowledgement letter in.
> 
> Also you could have applied for Medicare when you applied for your 820 you didn't have to wait for the grant.


Thanks  I know I should have


----------



## seabass

Here's a quick story about our experience with Medicare in Sydney last year. 

I (Australian) and my wife (Thai) were living in Thailand and had come to Australia for a 4 month holiday. She had arrived on a Tourist Visa. During our stay, we obtained Australian citizenship by descent and an Australian passport for our 1yo son. We went into a Medicare branch in the CBD to apply for him to be put on my Medicare card. The lady, for some unknown reason, seemed to take an instant disliking to us and flat out refused to process the application. (We were residents for Medicare purposes in that we'd lived in Australia for 3 months). I was in disbelief and really angry when we left.

So we walked for 10 mins to another branch, spoke to a nice young guy, no worries. Left 10 mins later with everything done.

Sometimes persistence pays off if you know you are right.


----------



## troels

So I have had my reciprocal card replaced by an "interim" card (which took 2 months as they lost my application).

Anyway does anyone know why this only runs through to next May?

Is it because they expect my 810 to have gone through by then (820 was granted this May) or will I have to apply for a new card?


----------



## Mish

They only do them for 12 months and will send you a replacement card after 12 momths.

From memory the lady said you go in and tell them when you get PR amd then they will put you on the same card as your spouse.


----------



## troels

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Dinkum

We got a new (1 year) interim Medicare card in the mail automatically, after 10 months. There was no need to make another application. Hope this helps.


----------



## hime-sama

i might be going slightly nutty but i swear i remember seeing a question on one of the partner visa forms about have you claimed any benefits while here including medicare? the uk has a reciprocal healthcare system in place so would it go against me that i've now got a medicare card? it's all a tad confusing?!


----------



## monkey9

my partner got his acknowledgment letter and then bvb but went to medicare and again, they said no he could not have a card. So annoying . We ll copy some of this information and go to see them again.
thanks


----------



## CollegeGirl

Just go to a different location. Some of them don't know their own policies. There are tons of medicare locations around.


----------



## dragonBug3

Yes, try again! If you have any problems ask to speak to the supervisor. My partner applied for his onshore partner visa on the 22 July, waiting until 24 July when his BVA kicked in (just in case), went into Medicare and was issued a temporary card on the spot and a proper one will arrive in the mail soon.

So unless the rules have changed since last week... keep pressuring them!


----------



## MaryMar

Hime-sama > perhaps you can print info from their web page and take with you and even highlight it for the counter staff  Medicare


----------



## IndyMama

Sorry if this has already been covered -- does having a registered relationship qualify you for medicare if you are on a PMV (before you are married)?


----------



## Mish

IndyMama said:


> Sorry if this has already been covered -- does having a registered relationship qualify you for medicare if you are on a PMV (before you are married)?


Nope. It is the visa you are on or have applied for that entitles you to Medicare.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yep, what Mish said. You need to have applied for a permanent visa (aka the 820 in your case).


----------



## siobi

Mish said:


> They only do them for 12 months and will send you a replacement card after 12 momths.
> 
> From memory the lady said you go in and tell them when you get PR amd then they will put you on the same card as your spouse.


oh thanks, that means I just have to inform Medicare once I get my PR granted?


----------



## Helene

So I went to Medicare today with lots of papers including the form in the first message!

The guy was surprised by the form, and said it was "very old" but accepted it anyway as it looks official (for example the new one seems to require the e-mail address while this one doesn't ask for it)
He also just asked for my passport. Then he had all the info about my visa and when I lodged it! Didn't ask me for anything else or any proofs. 

Overall it took me 10 minutes from when I entered to when I left the building! A good surprise


----------



## edithclara

My colleague took the required documents (passport, 186 application acknowledgement, current 401 Vevo info, medicare form) to a Medicare office. They said it would take around 1 week for the application to be processed and around 4 weeks for his temporary card (a blue card because he's applied for PR, he'll get the green card when his PR is granted) to arrive by post. He was told to call Medicare in around a week and they could tell him his Medicare number. His health insurance said he could change his policy without the Medicare number but they could not apply the Government rebate (saving around $75/month) which he would then need to claim back in his next tax return. In his case, it's easier to wait for the medicare number. He called Medicare yesterday (1 week after applying) and was told his application had not been processed, they said it takes around 2 weeks, not 1 week as the Medicare office said. A couple of years ago another colleague was issued a Medicare number immediately with which he could change his overseas visitor health insurance to a cheaper policy (equivalent cover). Now they don't give you the Medicare number immediately.


----------



## Mish

Must have only changed recently. My husband got a medicare number of piece of paper when we applied in May.

In June I went to change it to my married name and got mine on a piece of paper too.


----------



## edithclara

Yes, that's what happened with our other colleague, he received a piece of paper with the number etc. But not last Thursday (21/8/14).


----------



## dragonBug3

Wow that must have changed VERY recently as my partner got his number on a piece of paper on the spot just last month... it will be interesting to read other peoples experiences in the coming months


----------



## edithclara

Maybe it's different for different visa classes - my colleague has applied for a 186 Direct Entry visa.


----------



## H.Protagonist

Just wanted to add that I went into a Medicare branch today and was processed with no problems. Got my number on a piece of paper with card to come soon in the mail.

309 VISA in process
Melbourne (Highpoint Shopping Center - for any others in Melb applying)


----------



## CollegeGirl

Glad to see good news from you, HP!


----------



## H.Protagonist

CollegeGirl said:


> Glad to see good news from you, HP!


Hoping the good news will keep coming. Got my medicare number, got the 600 VISA, got the bun result (good but complicated), and I have my first novel being published later this month, so if Immi wants to go ahead and grant my 309 as well, I won't stop 'em. That's the way this works, right?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Congrats on the novel, too! I've been working on one of my own, but I have performance anxiety, so I'm not sure I'll ever finish it.


----------



## H.Protagonist

CollegeGirl said:


> Congrats on the novel, too! I've been working on one of my own, but I have performance anxiety, so I'm not sure I'll ever finish it.


Aw, cheers. It's been serialized in a monthly magazine, but Sept is when my publisher is releasing the full book version, so it's really exciting. C'moooooon 10 sales! Haha.

For yours, you have to finish it! Just publish it under a pseudonym if you're nervous. It'll feel really good to get it out there and done, believe me.  Good luck!


----------



## Bay56

Bad news: today I got sick.
Good news: I used Medicare for the first time. For free.

My partner laughed at me...as a born and bred Aussie, for her it's something normal and she takes it for granted. It's cost me $120 for my last two visits to the GP!

Anyway, I should count myself lucky that at least I got to use it free for once before Mr Abbott slashes all of us with his GP visit surcharge.


----------



## Mish

Bay56 said:


> Bad news: today I got sick.
> Good news: I used Medicare for the first time. For free.
> 
> My partner laughed at me...as a born and bred Aussie, for her it's something normal and she takes it for granted. It's cost me $120 for my last two visits to the GP!
> 
> Anyway, I should count myself lucky that at least I got to use it free for once before Mr Abbott slashes all of us with his GP visit surcharge.


Congrats . Obviously you live in an area with bulk bill practices - unfortunately none close to me . But my Dr is nice and sometimes she bulk bills me .

You can also go and get your eyes checked for free


----------



## Bay56

Mish said:


> Congrats . Obviously you live in an area with bulk bill practices - unfortunately none close to me . But my Dr is nice and sometimes she bulk bills me .
> 
> You can also go and get your eyes checked for free


I haven't researched the medical system much, but I thought most doctors bulk billed and only a minority (eg private doctors) charged whatever they felt like and then you'd get the medicare covered fee refunded back to you. That's really unfortunate for you though, Mish :/

I've been lucky that I've only needed to visit a doctor twice in the past 5 years - but sometimes if I had to just for a regular cold I wouldn't go. Being charged $70 for someone to tell me to take fluids and paracetamol...well we all have Google for that


----------



## Mish

Bay56 said:


> I haven't researched the medical system much, but I thought most doctors bulk billed and only a minority (eg private doctors) charged whatever they felt like and then you'd get the medicare covered fee refunded back to you. That's really unfortunate for you though, Mish :/
> 
> I've been lucky that I've only needed to visit a doctor twice in the past 5 years - but sometimes if I had to just for a regular cold I wouldn't go. Being charged $70 for someone to tell me to take fluids and paracetamol...well we all have Google for that


It is actually the opposite. Most Dr's don't bulk bill and very few bulk bill.


----------



## Scotty P

is anyone able to confirm if can apply for medicare before your bv comes into affect? My wife has just under two weeks left on her student visa then her BV kicks in. We are wanting to apply right away just wanting to know if that's possible.


----------



## Mish

Scotty P said:


> is anyone able to confirm if can apply for medicare before your bv comes into affect? My wife has just under two weeks left on her student visa then her BV kicks in. We are wanting to apply right away just wanting to know if that's possible.


My husband got his while still on his pmv. Just take the BVA grant notice with you.


----------



## Scotty P

Thanks Mish, will do


----------



## edithclara

Good for you - perhaps different visa types mean the branch will/will not give you your medicare number on a piece of paper. My colleague received his interim card in the post about 10 days after enrolling (186 ENS Direct Entry visa)-Medicare branch and Medicare person we spoke to a week after enrolling both said around 4 weeks to receive the interim card by post. Both said they no longer give a piece of paper with your number on it to use until the interim card arrives.


----------



## CollegeGirl

edithclara said:


> Good for you - perhaps different visa types mean the branch will/will not give you your medicare number on a piece of paper. My colleague received his interim card in the post about 10 days after enrolling (186 ENS Direct Entry visa)-Medicare branch and Medicare person we spoke to a week after enrolling both said around 4 weeks to receive the interim card by post. Both said they no longer give a piece of paper with your number on it to use until the interim card arrives.


When was this? I got a paper one back in April while waiting on my interim card, so that would have been a change.


----------



## edithclara

CollegeGirl said:


> When was this? I got a paper one back in April while waiting on my interim card, so that would have been a change.


My colleague went to the Bankstown, NSW Medicare office on 21/8/14, was told they no longer give the number/piece of paper, he had to call Medicare in a week for the number, card would take around 4 weeks to arrive. Called Medicare 1 week later, they said Bankstown branch gave the wrong information, told to call in another week (2 weeks total), card comes in around 4 weeks. Was about to call Medicare 2/9/14 (less than 2 weeks after enrolling), checked the letter box and the interim blue card had arrived, valid for 1 year from the acknowledgement date of his PR application.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I wouldn't be surprised if it was wrong info about no longer giving out paper cards. Some people need to use their Medicare right away... I can't imagine them changing the possibility of doing that. But who knows.


----------



## edithclara

I agree, but strange that two different medicare staff said the same thing - no paper card. Until my colleague's PR is granted, he has a 401 visa which requires Overseas visitor cover health insurance, so was covered by that - BUT BUPA advised him that it was more difficult to change that to a cheaper policy (taking advantage of the govt rebate) until he had his Medicare number. So for those few weeks waiting for his Medicare number meant he was paying more for his overseas visitor cover - as a Minister of Religion he's not cashed up, so every few $$ counts..


----------



## Bay56

^ wrong info.

I applied a fortnight ago. I got the paper straight away and was told that the interim card would arrive in 6 (six!) weeks, but it arrived in the mail a week later. Wrong info all around...


----------



## edithclara

It certainly pays to do your research on this forum and challenge if they say something different and/or ask to see a supervisor.


----------



## Scotty P

edithclara said:


> My colleague went to the Bankstown, NSW Medicare office on 21/8/14, was told they no longer give the number/piece of paper, he had to call Medicare in a week for the number, card would take around 4 weeks to arrive. Called Medicare 1 week later, they said Bankstown branch gave the wrong information, told to call in another week (2 weeks total), card comes in around 4 weeks. Was about to call Medicare 2/9/14 (less than 2 weeks after enrolling), checked the letter box and the interim blue card had arrived, valid for 1 year from the acknowledgement date of his PR application.


Yes this info is definitely wrong, my wife applied yesterday for her medicare. She was issued her paper number right away. They did say it will take four weeks or longer for the card to come out, so hopefully it won't take too long like others. We applied at the Joondalup office in Perth.


----------



## edithclara

Thanks for the update. Definitely something to be challenged next time.


----------



## ash67

I have applied a 189 Permanent visa 2 weeks before. I won't be granted a bridging visa as my current visa expire in July 2015.

Can I apply for Medicare card now? 

Please share your experience!


----------



## edithclara

ash67 said:


> I have applied a 189 Permanent visa 2 weeks before. I won't be granted a bridging visa as my current visa expire in July 2015.
> 
> Can I apply for Medicare card now?
> 
> Please share your experience!


I don't know about a 189 PR visa, but my colleague's applied for a186 PR visa while his 401 visa is still current, expiring August 2015. So if he hasn't been granted his PR visa before August 2015 his bridging visa will come into effect. He applied for and has received a Medicare card. Suggest you take your documents (current visa grant notice, 189 acknowledgement email/letter) to a Medicare office or call them. 
Hope this helps


----------



## ash67

edithclara said:


> I don't know about a 189 PR visa, but my colleague's applied for a186 PR visa while his 401 visa is still current, expiring August 2015. So if he hasn't been granted his PR visa before August 2015 his bridging visa will come into effect. He applied for and has received a Medicare card. Suggest you take your documents (current visa grant notice, 189 acknowledgement email/letter) to a Medicare office or call them.
> Hope this helps


Thanks Edithclara. I will call them.


----------



## reilic

Got my medicare temp card yesterday at the shopfront. 
It's pretty simple process. All you need to bring in is

acknowledgement letter of 820 app
bridging visa letter
passport. 

Blue card will be mailed out in 3 weeks. 

Only thing is you can't include a blue card holder as a family member to your partner's green (permanent) medicare card.


----------



## rheia

I can finally contribute to this thread as I'm now also the proud owner of a temporary medicare card.

I knew my rights but still on my first attempt I was denied a Medicare card on the grounds that I needed to provide proof of my defacto relationship as my visa apparently doesn't have any work rights.

WRONG. I pointed out to the lady that her own form said I didn't need this as I was on a 309 visa and that I had full work rights (I actually started work the next day). She wouldn't budge though and gave me back the form and told me to come back with evidence. So frustrating!

Next day, different Medicare centre. Lovely lady, no problems at all. Form, passport & visa grant letter was all she needed. Printed me a temporary card within a few minutes.

I was lucky that I had a choice of two Medicare offices. Otherwise I would have had to take it up with someone "higher" in the first office.


----------



## ozzy

Just a suggestion to some if it hasnt been mentioned already- download the form online and fill in and take into Medicare. Thank goodness we did that and knew what to take as we sat waiting in Medicare for over an hour


----------



## Red Velvet

I just received my PR yesterday and will I get green Medicare card now instead of the interim blue card ?


----------



## Dinkum

Yes, you are now entitled to a green permanent Medicare card. If you have an Aussie partner you may be able to combine onto his/her single card too.


----------



## Red Velvet

Dinkum said:


> Yes, you are now entitled to a green permanent Medicare card. If you have an Aussie partner you may be able to combine onto his/her single card too.


Thank you !


----------



## LivingItLoud

Hey, just wondering, once you have a medicare, is it necessary to keep paying for medical insurance? My Canadian health care ran out as I have been away from home for nearly three years, so I had to apply to IMAN for my medical insurance. When I applied they said once I am eligible for medicare to apply for it, then let IMAN know so they can update my details. 

Once I am given a medicare card, should I still continue to pay for medical insurance? I am applying for the 820/801 visa.


----------



## GBP

LivingItLoud said:


> Hey, just wondering, once you have a medicare, is it necessary to keep paying for medical insurance? My Canadian health care ran out as I have been away from home for nearly three years, so I had to apply to IMAN for my medical insurance. When I applied they said once I am eligible for medicare to apply for it, then let IMAN know so they can update my details.
> 
> Once I am given a medicare card, should I still continue to pay for medical insurance? I am applying for the 820/801 visa.


Once you are cover by Medicare, private health insurance or not, is a personal choice.


----------



## Dinkum

*Private health insurance*

As others have said, private health insurance is a personal choice once you have Medicare. It is wise do do some research, as it becomes more expensive to get private health insurance later in life (the govt subsidy reduces). So check it out. Most companies have starter offers.



LivingItLoud said:


> Hey, just wondering, once you have a medicare, is it necessary to keep paying for medical insurance? My Canadian health care ran out as I have been away from home for nearly three years, so I had to apply to IMAN for my medical insurance. When I applied they said once I am eligible for medicare to apply for it, then let IMAN know so they can update my details.
> 
> Once I am given a medicare card, should I still continue to pay for medical insurance? I am applying for the 820/801 visa.


----------



## waiting_is_happiness

FYI, quote from NIB's website

-----------------------------------------	
Let's look at what health insurance normally covers compared with Medicare

In Australia we're really very lucky. Unlike some other countries, when we get sick there's no question about whether we're entitled to health care. We're all familiar with Medicare and know that it helps to cover us for many of our medical needs. But how does Medicare work alongside health insurance? Very few of us, if quizzed, know where Medicare cover stops and private health insurance starts. And let's be frank, if this is unclear then it can be difficult to assess and decide if you and your family actually need private health insurance. Are you confused? Don't worry. You're not alone.

As a starting point let's take a quick look at Medicare, how it works and what you can claim. Then we can look at private health insurance and how it links with Medicare. It's really not as confusing as it first appears.

Introduced in Australia in 1984, Medicare is Australia's public health cover system designed to give access to free or low cost medical and hospital care. If you're an Australian citizen or permanent resident you're eligible for Medicare. The Medicare system has several components. Let's look at hospital cover first.

Under Medicare you're entitled to be treated as a public patient in a public hospital at no charge. You'll receive your treatment by a hospital appointed doctor. And whilst you'll receive great treatment you'll probably have little or no choice about when you're admitted to hospital or which hospital you'll attend. Any treatment that is not considered 'an emergency' is considered to be 'elective treatment' and you'll most likely be placed on a public hospital waiting list.

It's important to remember that even when you have private health insurance you retain your full Medicare entitlements. So you can choose to be treated as either a public or private patient in a public hospital. It's up to you.

So what happens if you're planning a hospital stay and have private health insurance? What are your entitlements?

As a private patient you're entitled to something very valuable - choice and flexibility.

Firstly, when you're a private hospital patient you can choose the doctor or specialist for your treatment. That's really very reassuring. You also have greater flexibility to schedule your hospital stay for a time that suits you and your family. If you require elective surgery (i.e. it's not an emergency) you're likely to have quicker access than under the Medicare system because you aren't required to wait on a public hospital waiting list. As a private patient Medicare will still pay some of the cost of your procedure (a portion of your doctor's charges) and your private health insurance should cover much or all of the outstanding balance in line with your level of health cover. If you're planning a hospital stay make sure you check your policy details and entitlements with your health fund before you undergo your treatment.

Now let's take a quick look at another key component of Medicare - treatment outside of a hospital -and how it works alongside private health insurance.

Under Medicare, when you visit a doctor outside a hospital - perhaps your local GP, your specialist or a medical centre - you'll be covered for up to 100% of the cost by Medicare. Health insurance cannot (by law) cover doctor or specialist consultations outside of hospital.

Then there are a number of additional out of hospital medical services that Medicare doesn't normally cover, but health insurance can:

Ambulance transportation
Most dental examinations and treatment
Glasses and contact lenses
Physiotherapy
Therapies such as occupational therapy, speech therapy, eye therapy,
Chiropractic service
Psychology consultations
Podiatry
Hearing aids and other appliances
Remedial massage
Natural therapies like naturopathy, acupuncture and homeopathy

If these services are important to you and your family, then private Health insurance offering 'extras' cover is well worth considering.

Hopefully you now feel like you have a better understanding of how Medicare and private health insurance can work together to provide great health cover. And you feel confident knowing what you can claim and when. If you're in any doubt as to whether your private health insurance is providing you with the insurance cover and extras benefits you and your family need it's a great idea to speak to a consultant and conduct a thorough health check.

And remember, you can't put a price on your health or that of your family. Choosing private health insurance gives you great peace of mind.



LivingItLoud said:


> Hey, just wondering, once you have a medicare, is it necessary to keep paying for medical insurance? My Canadian health care ran out as I have been away from home for nearly three years, so I had to apply to IMAN for my medical insurance. When I applied they said once I am eligible for medicare to apply for it, then let IMAN know so they can update my details.
> 
> Once I am given a medicare card, should I still continue to pay for medical insurance? I am applying for the 820/801 visa.


----------



## edithclara

1. Out of hospital GP/specialist visits - some GPs/specialists will accept whatever Medicare will pay, but many charge more than what Medicare will refund, so you will have to pay the difference. 
2. Even with private health insurance, a stay in hospital may be costly.
3. Surgery as a private patient. If you need surgery and have private health insurance, discuss this with your health insurer before getting referred to a specialist. Some specialists will accept whatever your health insurance will pay, others charge more, again you foot the difference. Similarly, heath insurance provides also have special agreements with various hospitals. To reduce out of pocket expenses, try and see a specialist that has a "no gap" arrangement with your health insurance provider and who operates at a hospital that has an agreement with your health insurance provider.
Hope this helps.


----------



## LivingItLoud

Thanks everyone, That's really helpful! Clears things up a bit


----------



## Mish

It is advised to take out some form of private health of you live in a state where ambulance is not free.

On private health it is a personal choice and also depends on what catchment you are in for hospitals. The catchment I am in the public hospital is fantastic so I don't feel the need to have private hospital cover. With private hospital you will be out of pocket but with public you won't. 

Good luck on your choice


----------



## edithclara

Public is less complicated. 
BUT if you're sick/in pain and it's not considered ‘an emergency’ (ie ‘elective treatment’) you could be on the public waiting list for quite some time before your number comes up. A friend has just had a hip replacement after 10 months on the public waiting list.


----------



## Mish

I forgot to add you can get private for extras only like physio, dental, optional etc. if you want.

If you want it use iselect.com.au and it will tell you the cheapest company for what you require. The pricing also helps determine if it is worth it for you.


----------



## AlejandraIndigo

Hello,

all this info is great and very helpful. I am trying to apply for my partner visa and the requirements state:

"If you are required to undergo health examinations, you must organise your health examinations upfront before lodging a visa application and include your health identifier (HAP ID) when completing your visa application form.
If you have confirmed that you do not need to undergo health examinations by using My Health Declarations, please indicate on your online application form that you have organised your health examinations when lodging your visa application (as you are considered to have met this requirement).
Evidence that everyone included in your application has adequate health insurance in Australia."

I'm confused. It says I need to provide proof i have health insurance in order for me to apply.


----------



## edithclara

These are 2 different things:
1. health examinations - you may need to complete these before a visa is granted 
2. health insurance - you maybe required to have health insurance which you must maintain while you are in Australia. If this is applicable to your visa type, then you must show evidence that you have taken out insurance before they'll grant the visa. 
All health insurance providers can provide insurance that will satisfy the DIBP health insurance requirement. In the past we've paid for 1 month after which you can get a letter from the health insurance provider to give to DIBP. You specify a policy start date (best guess of when you think you'll arrive), which you then change when you actually arrive in Australia. 
3. A word of caution - don't just take the cheapest, a day in hospital is very expensive. The cheapest health insurance that satisfies DIBP requirements is likely to leave you very much out of pocket. We did this a few years a go, our employee was young, never had any sickness so we took the cheap option for health insurance. BIG mistake. He spent 10 days in hospital which left us out of pocket to the tune of around $9000. Recently our other temporary resident spent a day in hospital and despite having top hospital cover (we learnt an expensive lesson previously), he was still charged $810. After some discussion with the hospital, they agreed he did not have to pay it. This was in a public hospital. I doubt they would do this in a private hospital. This can also occur with specialist visits, pathology etc. Read the fine print and understand what the actual cost is and what your health insurance will cover.
Hope this helps


----------



## AlejandraIndigo

Thanks so much for that! I am currently in Australia on a work and holiday visa. I am waiting to get married in about a month or so then I will apply for my partner visa. The health insurance thing is the only thing that is confusing me. Although your feedback did clear up some things, I still have a few questions and concerns. My visa expires in February so i'm hoping to be granted a bridging visa when I apply for my parter visa (Immigration stated if I qualify its free and an automatic acceptance for the bridging visa). Can I apply for the partner visa and still be accepted for the bridging visa and worry about doing the examination and the health insurance right after? Or should I take care of all of this prior to me applying? Any recommendations on a health insurance provider I could look at? Another unexpected thing is that I just found out I am pregnant. From what I have read i'm pretty much screwed on a health insurance stand point but i guess for now, priority is to not get deported.


----------



## Becky26

Finally!!!! A proud holder of a Medicare card 
Got all the paperwork done today and they issued me a receipt with my card number on it. 
Everything went very smoothly.

Documents Requested:-
1. Original Passport and a certified copy;
2. Visa Label (Grant Letter);
3. Original Marriage Certificate and a certified copy;
4. Completed Medicare Enrollment Form and 3 other forms that she gave us.

The girl at the counter told us that the (blue) card would be sent via mail in about 3-4 weeks 
Hope this helps, Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Dinkum

Hi Becky
Nice to know everything went smoothly with Medicare. Things just get better and better.
Cheers...


----------



## CollegeGirl

AlejandraIndigo said:


> Hello,
> 
> all this info is great and very helpful. I am trying to apply for my partner visa and the requirements state:
> 
> "If you are required to undergo health examinations, you must organise your health examinations upfront before lodging a visa application and include your health identifier (HAP ID) when completing your visa application form.
> If you have confirmed that you do not need to undergo health examinations by using My Health Declarations, please indicate on your online application form that you have organised your health examinations when lodging your visa application (as you are considered to have met this requirement).
> Evidence that everyone included in your application has adequate health insurance in Australia."
> 
> I'm confused. It says I need to provide proof i have health insurance in order for me to apply.


DIBP has confirmed that the notation that partner visa applicants need health insurance is WRONG. They most likely just copied and pasted that part of the checklist from a visa that DOES require it. I don't know WHY they don't just FIX it. Sigh.


----------



## waiting_is_happiness

CollegeGirl said:


> DIBP has confirmed that the notation that partner visa applicants need health insurance is WRONG. They most likely just copied and pasted that part of the checklist from a visa that DOES require it. I don't know WHY they don't just FIX it. Sigh.


'cause Aussie permanent resident is right not privilege


----------



## angelicabcc

Sooo I got a new interim Medicare card when I applied for my 820 visa (expiring a year after the date I applied for the visa) I just recently switched bridging visas so that I could travel and Medicare have out of the blue sent me a new interim card that now expires a year from the date my BVB was granted which was a nice surprise 

Anyone else had this happen?


----------



## Dinkum

*New Medicare card*

Yes, we got a replacement interim card in the mail a couple of weeks ago. Medicare seems quite efficient. I wonder if they will send the permanent card automatically after the PR is granted. I assume the databases are linked.



angelicabcc said:


> Sooo I got a new interim Medicare card when I applied for my 820 visa (expiring a year after the date I applied for the visa) I just recently switched bridging visas so that I could travel and Medicare have out of the blue sent me a new interim card that now expires a year from the date my BVB was granted which was a nice surprise
> 
> Anyone else had this happen?


----------



## angelicabcc

When I originally applied the lady said they would automatically send a new one when TR/PR was granted


----------



## Dinkum

*Medicare*

Thanks for the info... good to know... 



angelicabcc said:


> When I originally applied the lady said they would automatically send a new one when TR/PR was granted


----------



## 18302

Has anyone been able to successfully update their details with Medicare to show their married name?

My wife is on an 820/801 (still waiting for the 801) but when she originally went to Medicare they told her that the name on their system and her card *HAD* to be identical to what was on her Visa, they would not let her use her married name.

This is turning out to be a big pain in the neck, because she can't link her ATO account with MyGov to do online tax returns, she has to do them by paper. The reason is that she notified the ATO that her surname had changed, but the MyGov account gets it's details from Medicare.

1 department has her maiden name and the other has her married name and because the system can't match them up, she isn't able to link.

Despite what she was told when she initially registered with Medicare, can she take our marriage certificate into an office and ask them to change her name, or is the whole thing about it matching the name on the Visa still their policy?


----------



## Mish

This is really strange about mygov. I am an Australian citizen and Medicare has one name and ATO has another name I was still able to get mygov working with ATO.

I know CG changed to her married name but from memory she changed it on her passport and with immigration too. I am not sure at what point she notified Medicare though. I will try and find the post for you.


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> This is really strange about mygov. I am an Australian citizen and Medicare has one name and ATO has another name I was still able to get mygov working with ATO.
> 
> I know CG changed to her married name but from memory she changed it on her passport and with immigration too. I am not sure at what point she notified Medicare though. I will try and find the post for you.


There was some issue with my name at the ATO. Medicare has the name that is in my current passport which I haven't changed after marriage.

But because the ATO and Medicare name didn't match so the mygov wouldn't let me link the accounts. So I called the ATO, fixed up what needed fixing and I was able to link it after that


----------



## Mish

Becky26 said:


> There was some issue with my name at the ATO. Medicare has the name that is in my current passport which I haven't changed after marriage.
> 
> But because the ATO and Medicare name didn't match so the mygov wouldn't let me link the accounts. So I called the ATO, fixed up what needed fixing and I was able to link it after that


So strange because I had no issue at all linking to ATO and they have my maiden name and Medicare have my married name. Only thing I can think of is that it is different for Australian citizens.

Even have no issues lodging the tax return. FYI I hope everyone who doesn't use an Accountant has now lodged their tax return.


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> So strange because I had no issue at all linking to ATO and they have my maiden name and Medicare have my married name. Only thing I can think of is that it is different for Australian citizens.
> 
> Even have no issues lodging the tax return. FYI I hope everyone who doesn't use an Accountant has now lodged their tax return.


No idea why I had issues, glad they have been fixed 
Yeah, I lodged mine on the 28th  Hopefully it'll take about 12 days for it to process and I'll get some tax back from what was withheld from when I claimed my Super (DASP)


----------



## Becky26

Finally received my Interim Medicare Card on Thursday 
It expires 12 months from the date when I registered for Medicare.

I have a question:- If I go to a bulk billing doctor will I still have to pay for the consultation? 
Look forward to your replies. Thanks so much! 

Oh and I got my tax refund in 4 days!!  I couldn't believe how quick that was  Very happy! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mish

Hi Becky

I got my refund in 4 days too - I guess that happens when you lodged at the end .

Bulk billed means no fee at all


----------



## Dinkum

*Bulk billing*

Hi Becky

Congrats on getting your Interim Medicare Card. You will get a new one in the mail automatically next year, before this one expires.

If you go to a bulk billing doctor you will not be charged for most consultations. Sometimes they make a small charge for extra items used in minor surgery and that sort of thing.

Make sure that the doctor bulk bills every patient. Some only bulk bill pensioners and socially disadvantaged people. It's always a good idea to ask when you make the appointment.

Cheers and best wishes 

Dinkum



Becky26 said:


> Finally received my Interim Medicare Card on Thursday
> It expires 12 months from the date when I registered for Medicare.
> 
> I have a question:- If I go to a bulk billing doctor will I still have to pay for the consultation?
> Look forward to your replies. Thanks so much!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> I got my refund in 4 days too - I guess that happens when you lodged at the end .
> 
> Bulk billed means no fee at all


Oh that's good to know for the next year  File the return in October that way I won't spend it all before all the end-of-year sales start...haha 
Thank you for your help Mish 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Dinkum said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> Congrats on getting your Interim Medicare Card. You will get a new one in the mail automatically next year, before this one expires.
> 
> If you go to a bulk billing doctor you will not be charged for most consultations. Sometimes they make a small charge for extra items used in minor surgery and that sort of thing.
> 
> Make sure that the doctor bulk bills every patient. Some only bulk bill pensioners and socially disadvantaged people. It's always a good idea to ask when you make the appointment.
> 
> Cheers and best wishes
> 
> Dinkum


Thank you for the detailed post Dinkum  Appreciate your time 
I asked this because I thought only those who had health care cards along with medicare didn't get charged at the bulk billed doctors 

So if I go to a bulk billed doctor, I'd still be paying $60 or $70 and then medicare was going to put back like $35 something dollars when I claim for a refund into the bank account I nominated when I registered for medicare
Thanks so much for your help 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mish

When I go bulk billed doctor they will not charge you anything. When I go to my normal dr they charge 60 or whatever it is and then you get the 35 put back into your account. You swipe your card twice the 2nd one that is for Medicare must be a savings account.


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> When I go bulk billed doctor they will not charge you anything. When I go to my normal dr they charge 60 or whatever it is and then you get the 35 put back into your account. You swipe your card twice the 2nd one that is for Medicare must be a savings account.


Oh that's great  Because there is a bulk billing clinic in Brisbane CBD which is very close to our house 
Thanks again Mish!


----------



## Mish

Becky26 said:


> Oh that's great  Because there is a bulk billing clinic in Brisbane CBD which is very close to our house
> Thanks again Mish!


No problem . I go to the bulk bill when just need a certificate for work and everything else my normal GP who I love!


----------



## Dinkum

*Bulk billing*

Hi Becky

You are talking about doctors who only bulk bill pensioners and disadvantaged people with Centrelink Health Care Cards.

But there are many doctors who bulk bill everyone. You will find that Xrays and and pathology services are almost 100% bulk billed too.

Here is a link to a 100% bulk billing practive in Brisbane where you will not have to pay anything -

The Family Practice at The Gap â€" Bulk Billing Brisbane Medical Centre â€" Serving Brisbane | The Gap | Ashgrove | Bardon | Enoggera | Upper Kedron

There are lots more, but always ask whether they bulk bill all Medicare card holders, or only those with Centrelink Health Care Care Cards.

Cheers...

Dinkum



Becky26 said:


> Thank you for the detailed post Dinkum  Appreciate your time
> I asked this because I thought only those who had health care cards along with medicare didn't get charged at the bulk billed doctors
> 
> So if I go to a bulk billed doctor, I'd still be paying $60 or $70 and then medicare was going to put back like $35 something dollars when I claim for a refund into the bank account I nominated when I registered for medicare
> Thanks so much for your help
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## kimkimkim

reilic said:


> Got my medicare temp card yesterday at the shopfront.
> It's pretty simple process. All you need to bring in is
> 
> acknowledgement letter of 820 app
> bridging visa letter
> passport.
> 
> Blue card will be mailed out in 3 weeks.
> 
> Only thing is you can't include a blue card holder as a family member to your partner's green (permanent) medicare card.


Hi there! Just wondering which branch of Medicare did you applied? And are you previously on PMV 300? And lastly did you get your Medicare Number printed on a paper on that same day? Thank you very much!


----------



## philipg

brittpinkie said:


> Well, my fiance and I put in our application for our 820 in the beginning of August, and as soon as I got my acknowledgement letter, I went down to Medicare and signed up. All they needed was the acknowledgement letter, and they gave me a paper with my Medicare number and a week or two later, I got a blue Medicare (interim) card.
> 
> Very easy, very convenient


Thanks brittpinkie

That was our experience too. Medicare had acknowledgement on their system, that my wife's visa was granted and even the application and grant date.
Makes you appreciate what great services we have in this country.


----------



## cockatiel

Hi guys, longtime reader of forum. Really wonderful information on here. Can anyone help me with my question.

I applied for partner visa and got my medicare card, but bad news I got refused now I'm going to MRT. Medicare sent me a letter saying that they have cancel my Medicare as they have been told by immin that my application has been refused. 
Now that I have applyed to go to MRT can I get my medicare back? How do I do it.
Such stress with MRT now no medicare. I would like to get medicare back. 

Please advise if I can do so.
Thanks.
Maria.


----------



## Maggie-May24

Have you asked Medicare this question? I don't know how many people here would have experience with this situation.


----------



## Mish

cockatiel said:


> Hi guys, longtime reader of forum. Really wonderful information on here. Can anyone help me with my question.
> 
> I applied for partner visa and got my medicare card, but bad news I got refused now I'm going to MRT. Medicare sent me a letter saying that they have cancel my Medicare as they have been told by immin that my application has been refused.
> Now that I have applyed to go to MRT can I get my medicare back? How do I do it.
> Such stress with MRT now no medicare. I would like to get medicare back.
> 
> Please advise if I can do so.
> Thanks.
> Maria.


You will need a letter or acknowledgement letter from MRT showing that you have applied for MRT. Then when you get that take it to Medicare and they should be able to get a new Medicare card. I highly doubt that they will give you a new one without something showing you have lodged an appeal with MRT.

Good-luck with MRT


----------



## rani

Also note that the letter you get from MRT to show Medicare cannot be older than 1 month.. So as soon as you get the letter from MRT take it straight to Medicare otherwise you'd have to ask for a new letter from MRT.


----------



## SerendipitousNomads

FYI for anyone who is a EU Citizen, I recently came across this information on recipricol health agreements Australia has with some EU countries which may entitle you to Medicare or Health Care in Australia.
I can't post the URL, but you can search for it yourself. Here is the copy and paste:

*Health care for visitors to Australia*
The Australian Government has signed Reciprocal Health Care Agreements (RHCA) with the United Kingdom, the Republic of Ireland, New Zealand, Sweden, the Netherlands, Finland, Belgium, Norway, Slovenia, Malta and Italy. These agreements entitle you to some subsidised health services for essential medical treatment while visiting Australia.

If you applied for, or received a Subclass Visa 410 (Retiree Visa) before 1 December 1998, you may be able to access Medicare under the Reciprocal Health Care Agreement of your home country.

If you applied for Subclass Visa 410 after 1 December 1998, you're not eligible for Medicare and you're not covered under the Reciprocal Health Care Agreements.

*Period of cover*
If you are a resident of New Zealand, the United Kingdom, the Republic of Ireland, Sweden, Finland or Norway, you are covered for the length of your stay in Australia.

If you are a visitor from Belgium, the Netherlands or Slovenia, you need your European Health Insurance card to enrol in Medicare. You are eligible until the expiry date shown on the card, or for the length of your authorised stay in Australia, if that is an earlier date.

If you are visiting from Malta or Italy, and you are a resident and citizen of those countries, you'll be covered by Medicare for a period of six months from the date of your arrival in Australia.

*Access to cover*
Reciprocal Health Care Agreements cover treatment that is medically essential. This means any ill-health or injury which occurs while you are in Australia and requires treatment before you return home.

*Students*
If you are in Australia on a student visa from the United Kingdom, Sweden, the Netherlands, Belgium, Slovenia, Italy or New Zealand, you are covered by Medicare. Students from Norway, Finland, Malta and the Republic of Ireland are not covered by the agreements with those countries.

Note: With the exception of students from Belgium, New Zealand, Norway and Sweden it is a condition of your student visa that you take out Overseas Student Health Cover (OSHC).

*Your entitlements*
As a resident of one of these countries, the United Kingdom, Sweden, the Netherlands, Finland, Belgium, Norway, Slovenia, Malta and Italy, you are entitled to the following health or injury treatments while you are in Australia:

free treatment as a public in-patient or out-patient in a public hospital
subsidised medicine under the Pharmaceutical Benefits Scheme (PBS)
Medicare benefits for out-of-hospital treatment provided by a doctor
Residents of the Republic of Ireland and New Zealand are entitled to:

services as a public patient in a public hospital (including outpatient services) for medically necessary treatment medicines available on prescription which are subsidised under the Pharmaceutical Benefits Scheme (PBS), at the general rate

*Treatment outside a hospital*
You can get medical treatment in private doctors' practices and community health centres. Doctors in these practices charge for their services in one of the following ways.

1. The doctor bills Medicare directly
You'll be asked to show your reciprocal health care card and sign a completed Medicare bulk bill form after seeing the doctor but you won't need to pay. Please note not all doctors bulk bill.

2. The doctor gives you a bill
Doctors who don't bulk bill will ask you to pay a fee at the time of consultation. You can either pay the full bill, or lodge the unpaid bill with Medicare.
If you pay the full bill at the time of consultation, you can:

ask the reception staff if they can lodge your Medicare claim for you
claim your benefit in person at a DHS Service Centre
send a completed Medicare claim form, the original doctor's bill and receipt to the Department of Human Services, GPO Box 9822, in your capital city. We will send you a cheque to cover the Medicare portion of the bill
claim online by Self service
claim over the phone by calling 132 011
To lodge your unpaid bill you need to:

take the unpaid bill and a completed claim form to a DHS Service Centre, or send it to the Department of Human Services, GPO Box 9822, in your capital city. We will send you a cheque made payable to the doctor
take the cheque to your doctor and pay the difference between the Medicare benefit and the total fee charged by the doctor

*Treatment in a hospital*
If you receive essential medical treatment as a public patient in a public hospital, you won't be charged for any treatment or accommodation. Simply show your passport or reciprocal health care card to staff when you arrive at the hospital.

If you elect to be treated as a private patient in a public hospital or as a private patient in a private hospital, you will be charged for both medical treatment and accommodation. These fees can't be claimed from Medicare.


----------



## fragile_love

Hello everyone not sure if that has been asked before. I am on 820 waiting for 801. The day I lodged my 820 application I was eligible for a interim(blue) medicare but I can't share the same card with my husband as he is a citizen and holds a green medicare. However I was told by someone that she could get her partner (who is also waiting on partner visa - not sure if it's 820/801 or 309/100) and her (aussie citizen) to be on the same medicare card as the have used that as an evidence to proof their relationship is genuine?? Can anyone explain if that's possible? thanks


----------



## Mish

Medicare told me it is not possible until PR is granted.

Maybe something to email Medicare about to confirm.


----------



## CantoAus

I feel bad, but don't have time to read all the responses....just a quick question! If I apply for a PMV, I cannot get Medicare until after we get married and I am approved for a partner visa?? Is this correct, and if so, what do others do? Travellers insurance? That would be so costly for that amount of time for me and my kids!


----------



## Mish

You can get Medicare once you apply for the 820.

In the mean time you ca get international travel insurance with someone like Bupa.


----------



## cec2725

My all family and I are moving to Australia in a couple of weeks. Husband and kids are Australian citizens, I will be on a tourist visa (subclass 600) while waiting out the partner visa to be processed (applied in october 2014).

I read I am eligible for a medicare card.

Question: can I apply on the same form as my husband and kids (he needs to reapply as he's a returning citizens after being 7 years in the US)? Or should I use a separate form as he'll get a green card and I'll get a blue card? 

Thanks


----------



## aussiesteve

cec2725 said:


> My all family and I are moving to Australia in a couple of weeks. Husband and kids are Australian citizens, I will be on a tourist visa (subclass 600) while waiting out the partner visa to be processed (applied in october 2014).
> 
> I read I am eligible for a medicare card.
> 
> Question: can I apply on the same form as my husband and kids (he needs to reapply as he's a returning citizens after being 7 years in the US)? Or should I use a separate form as he'll get a green card and I'll get a blue card?
> 
> Thanks


I doubt anyone on a tourist visa would be eligible for Medicare, once your partner visa is granted you certainly would be eligible. Where did you read you were eligible?


----------



## Becky26

I don't think offshore partner visa applicants are eligible to apply for medicare when they are travelling on visitor visas. Only the ones who have applied for the onshore ones are.
I was confused about the same issue but read what Steve mentioned on another immigration forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Mish

309's applicants are eligible for Medicare if they come on a tourist visa.

OP: best to ask Medicare if they can be on the same form or not. I would imagine no because you will be on a different card to your husband and kids.


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> 309's applicants are eligible for Medicare if they come on a tourist visa. OP: best to ask Medicare if they can be on the same form or not. I would imagine no because you will be on a different card to your husband.


Is that for all 309 visa applicants or just with the counties with which Australia has reciprocal health agreement with?

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Mish

Becky26 said:


> Is that for all 309 visa applicants or just with the counties with which Australia has reciprocal health agreement with?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


I think it is for all countries. Does the US have reciprocal health agreement with us? I thought not...


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> I think it is for all countries. Does the US have reciprocal health agreement with us? I thought not...


I've never heard of any indian offshore partner visa applicant getting a medicare card when they were in Australia on a visitor visa. 
So I'm pretty sure indian offshore applicants aren't eligible for Medicare prior to their partner visa grant.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Mish

Becky26 said:


> I've never heard of any indian offshore partner visa applicant getting a medicare card when they were in Australia on a visitor visa.
> So I'm pretty sure indian offshore applicants aren't eligible for Medicare prior to their partner visa grant.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


It could be that they don't know.

It is not all that common knowledge that you can get it. Even some Medicare staff don't know . I have heard of people being told no and one Medicare and then emailed Medicare and was told yes.


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> It could be that they don't know. It is not all that common knowledge that you can get it. Even some Medicare staff don't know . I have heard of people being told no and one Medicare and then emailed Medicare and was told yes.


Also India doesn't have reciprocal health agreement with Australia. I will try to find more info on this. Just cause of curiosity

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## aussiesteve

Becky26 said:


> Also India doesn't have reciprocal health agreement with Australia. I will try to find more info on this. Just cause of curiosity
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


As the USA has no universal health care there would be no reciprocal arrangement invilved. With all the restrictions on Medicare I am amazed that anyone with no substantive visa is eligible. What happens if their visa is denied?


----------



## Mish

Here is a link to and old post regarding Medicare and 309: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/18927-medicare-while-waiting-309-visa.html


----------



## Mish

aussiesteve said:


> As the USA has no universal health care there would be no reciprocal arrangement invilved. With all the restrictions on Medicare I am amazed that anyone with no substantive visa is eligible. What happens if their visa is denied?


I imagine would be cancelled just like onshore applications that have their 820 refused.


----------



## aussiesteve

Mish said:


> I imagine would be cancelled just like onshore applications that have their 820 refused.


Wow Mish something for nothing( other than the visa fee :-( )
That would be a relief to a lot of applicants, especially anyone who is pregnant.
Hope they don't remove this benefit.


----------



## cec2725

aussiesteve said:


> I doubt anyone on a tourist visa would be eligible for Medicare, once your partner visa is granted you certainly would be eligible. Where did you read you were eligible?


Hi Steve,

I read it on this thread. Also Mark Northam confirmed it to me. And the info is on the medicare website: 
"Everyone who lives in Australia is eligible for a Medicare card if they [...] have applied for a permanent visa (excludes an application for a parent visa), have permission to work in Australia or can prove relationship to an Australian Citizen - other requirements may also apply. Call us for more information"
Regarding this, I will be in Australia at the time, I have applied for a permanent visa and I can prove my relationship to an Australian citizen (my husband and my kids). 
I am getting a travel insurance anyway, in case my request to apply for medicare gets denied once there. I read on this threat that some of those who submitted an application for medicare got denied and had to make a few phone calls and eventually got it.


----------



## cec2725

Mish said:


> 309's applicants are eligible for Medicare if they come on a tourist visa.
> 
> OP: best to ask Medicare if they can be on the same form or not. I would imagine no because you will be on a different card to your husband and kids.


Thanks Mish. I'll phone them but I think you are right, I will probably have to fill my own form.


----------



## aussiesteve

cec2725 said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> I read it on this thread. Also Mark Northam confirmed it to me. And the info is on the medicare website:
> "Everyone who lives in Australia is eligible for a Medicare card if they [...] have applied for a permanent visa (excludes an application for a parent visa), have permission to work in Australia or can prove relationship to an Australian Citizen &#151; other requirements may also apply. Call us for more information"
> Regarding this, I will be in Australia at the time, I have applied for a permanent visa and I can prove my relationship to an Australian citizen (my husband and my kids).
> I am getting a travel insurance anyway, in case my request to apply for medicare gets denied once there. I read on this threat that some of those who submitted an application for medicare got denied and had to make a few phone calls and eventually got it.


Sounds like you meet the criteria, good luck!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yep, it's 100% correct that those who have applied for a 309 are eligible for Medicare while in Australia, even prior to their partner visa grant.


----------



## Becky26

Apologies for all the confusion

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## visahelplease

Hi guys after I lodge for a partner visa for my wife can we apply for Medicare? Thanks. She's on a BVE.


----------



## Mish

I believe she can. Medicare website says must have applied for a permenant visa (which she is) and have work rights OR be in a relationship with an Australian. Therefore even though she has no work rights she is in a relationship with an Australian.


----------



## anatolian13

visahelplease said:


> Hi guys after I lodge for a partner visa for my wife can we apply for Medicare? Thanks. She's on a BVE.


Hi,

Yes she can. I successfully got medicare for my wife whilst she was here on a tourist (600) visa.

I did get knocked back by medicare more than 3 times, had to contact the ministers office for intervention, which was then granted and back dated to when she was eligible.

Regards

David


----------



## ahbee

I got my PR residency 2 weeks ago and today I got another interim card from medicare which only valid for 6 months.(Existing one expired in March) What does that mean ?? Suppose a Green medicare should be issued ,right ???


----------



## Mish

You should get the green on soon. The interim would have been a replacement since yours was expiring in March. They usually send them out a few weeks before they expire.


----------



## ahbee

Really ? Thanks a lot Mishi


----------



## Mish

You can double check with them but I always get my replacement card the month before it expires ie. If expires in November I get it in October.

Don't forget with a new Medicare card the GP will want to see the new one next time you go.


----------



## cec2725

I just wanted to share: 

I asked here a few weeks ago about getting a medicare card while on a tourist visa for people who have applied offshore for a partner visa. I arrived in Australia last week on a tourist visa (subclass 600) with my husband and kids. We went today to get our medicare cards. I have read here it happens quite often that people in my situation get denied and have to put quite some effort to finally get approved for a medicare card. 

Well, I wanted to say that it's not the case for all! I got my temporary medicare card today very easily and immediately! I had to fill out a separate form than my husband and kids, I gave them copies of my tourist visa and application for the partner visa (including receipt of payment), proof of ties with Australian citizens (wedding certificate and kids' birth certificates) and voila! I left the Medicare office with my card


----------



## 530i

i had a medicare card when my partner visa was paid for, then i quit my studies and went on bridging e visa, i have since got a letter saying they canceled? is spouse considered defacto so i can re-apply for medicare?


----------



## ahbee

cec2725 said:


> I just wanted to share:
> 
> I asked here a few weeks ago about getting a medicare card while on a tourist visa for people who have applied offshore for a partner visa. I arrived in Australia last week on a tourist visa (subclass 600) with my husband and kids. We went today to get our medicare cards. I have read here it happens quite often that people in my situation get denied and have to put quite some effort to finally get approved for a medicare card.
> 
> Well, I wanted to say that it's not the case for all! I got my temporary medicare card today very easily and immediately! I had to fill out a separate form than my husband and kids, I gave them copies of my tourist visa and application for the partner visa (including receipt of payment), proof of ties with Australian citizens (wedding certificate and kids' birth certificates) and voila! I left the Medicare office with my card


what I can say is partner with kids are much more easy to get everything in advance


----------



## Helene

Just to share my surprise;

I got my BVB at the beginning of the month..and they issued me with a new medicare card! 
So I guess I will have another one again in April at the end of my BVB? And then another one again when my visa is approved - that would be 4 cards in 15 months; seems like a waste of resources...


----------



## visahelplease

My wife is on a BVE we have applied for a partner visa. I went to medicare yesterday. They grilled me more than her. I couldnt believe it. I am 36 and have not had a medicare card till now. She couldn't belive that someone has not needed to go to a doctor since leaving home and being on my mums. Anyway after she believed I wasn't fraudulent and made me sign a stat dec I asked her if my wife is eligible and she said give me her passport and she said come back with the passport and the visa papers and she is eligible. 
So I will go tomorrow and see what happens. Looks good though.


----------



## visahelplease

My wife today got medicare. Unbelievable.  grateful as.


----------



## MsP

My partner just got his Medicare card, backdated to last year when we applied for his partner visa. When I read the Medicare eligibilty criteria, I think we could have got his Medicare backdated to the year before, when we registered our relationship: 

"Everyone who lives in Australia—excluding Norfolk Island residents—is eligible for a Medicare card if they:

- hold Australian citizenship
- hold New Zealand citizenship (documentation required)... 
- have applied for a permanent visa (excludes an application for a parent visa), have permission to work in Australia or can prove relationship to an Australian Citizen — other requirements may also apply."

The nice man at the Medicare office was largely focused on the partner visa application and wasn't interested in the registered relationship info; I was so grateful that we were getting Medicare, and my partner may have only gone a couple of times to the doctor between registering the relationship and applying for the visa, so I didn't push it.

My partner still has a valid 457 visa. We never received a letter from DIBP telling us about his medicare eligibility. Thankfully a casual chat with a colleague enlightened me as to the Medicare access!


----------



## VialVial

Hi.
My wife has been approved for a Partner Visa (Subclass 309) early this February. Can she apply for Medicare now or 2 years from now once she applies for PR?


----------



## Mish

She can apply now.


----------



## vnavarro

Do we have to wait till the 1st stage of the partner visa is granted to apply for Medicare or can we apply for medicare when the bridging visa is granted?


----------



## cec2725

vnavarro said:


> Do we have to wait till the 1st stage of the partner visa is granted to apply for Medicare or can we apply for medicare when the bridging visa is granted?


You can apply now


----------



## hawaiiboy

Was pretty quick and easy process. I got my Bridging Visa A sent to my email Saturday evening, visa expired Sunday, and went to MyGov in Martin Place during my lunch break today and the process took no more then 5 mins. 

Had all my documents (Passport, copy of my Visa Grant, and their application form) ready. They photocopied my passport, stamped the grant, and told me I'd have my card in about 7 days. They didn't give me my number as it's not processed on site, but if an emergency arises and need the number I can contact Medicare directly or with MyGov tomorrow.


----------



## Aussie_Billy

Hi All,

Sorry if this has been covered before but on the Medicare enrolment form, there is a part in Q3 asking If born outside Australia, reason for entry to Australia.

My partner is currently on a Sub 300 and we have since married. I am about to lodge an online partner visa and straight afterwards apply for medicare but i'm unsure as what reason to put here?

Are they are talking about Visas names and dates?

Please help, 

Thank You


----------



## jytc

Hello everyone,

I applied my 820 yesterday (31 Mar. 2015) and I have successfully enrolled in Medicare today! Did not have any issues. 
Before I go to Medicare, I have printed enrolment form myself and filled it. 
The staff just check the form and take my passport, BVA grant notice letter and Acknowledgement letter for photocopying. 
They tell me I'll be able to get my actual card within 4 weeks. Before that, I can call them for requesting my medicare number or just go to Medicare to get a slip. It was easy!


----------



## NikkyR

*Just to confirm... *

Hi everyone,

Maybe this question was already answered.. but just to confirm 

I'm currently on a tourist visa and I already applied for the 820 visa in March. I have my acknowledgment letter and the BVA-grant notification. My BV A-010 will take effect in mid April. My question is: do I have to wait until my bridging visa is in effect to apply for Medicare? or can I go now with all the documents and apply before the BVA is in effect?

Thank you


----------



## jytc

NikkyR said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Maybe this question was already answered.. but just to confirm
> 
> I'm currently on a tourist visa and I already applied for the 820 visa in March. I have my acknowledgment letter and the BVA-grant notification. My BV A-010 will take effect in mid April. My question is: do I have to wait until my bridging visa is in effect to apply for Medicare? or can I go now with all the documents and apply before the BVA is in effect?
> 
> Thank you


You can apply Medicare NOW! My BVA isn't in effect now because my student visa is not expired yet.


----------



## NikkyR

jytc said:


> You can apply Medicare NOW! My BVA isn't in effect now because my student visa is not expired yet.


 Good news!, I will try to apply soon.

Grazie mille!!


----------



## Dinoo

Hi!

I didn't know I could apply with my acknowledgement letter - I went last week to the Galleria in Melbourne CBD. Waited about 5 minutes, showed my passport, letter and BVA grant- they took a copy of my passport and said I would get it in a few weeks! Quick and easy.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Aussie_Billy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry if this has been covered before but on the Medicare enrolment form, there is a part in Q3 asking If born outside Australia, reason for entry to Australia.
> 
> My partner is currently on a Sub 300 and we have since married. I am about to lodge an online partner visa and straight afterwards apply for medicare but i'm unsure as what reason to put here?
> 
> Are they are talking about Visas names and dates?
> 
> Please help,
> 
> Thank You


You've moved here. Your reason for entry to Australia is migration. Hope that helps.


----------



## Aussie_Billy

Thanks CollegeGirl,

Just to confirm I only put "migration" for the reason and did not put in any dates for the visa. Lady at Centrelink printed out a medicare receipt which we could use. Said Medicare blue card will arrive in approx 3 weeks.

Tested this receipt 2 hours after getting it worked like a treat but the receipt does say "Visitor" which some clinics may question, just need to reiterate it's not for a tourist or visitor and it's for a person permanently migrating here and no problems


----------



## GadoGadoGal

jytc said:


> The staff just check the form and take my passport, BVA grant notice letter and Acknowledgement letter for photocopying.
> They tell me I'll be able to get my actual card within 4 weeks. Before that, I can call them for requesting my medicare number or just go to Medicare to get a slip. It was easy!


The day after I submitted my application I brought my passport, BVA grant notice and letter, and enrollment form to Medicare. They couldn't yet see my application in the system, so in order to give me a card the same day they sighted my husband's passport and our marriage certificate. I was given a temporary Medicare card (the slip you mention) on the spot.


----------



## NikkyR

Hi everyone!

Thanks to this thread I noticed that I could get enrolled in Medicare, actually about a month ago!... So I went today to Adelaide CBD waited less than 15 minutes, handed my filled form that I printed out from the website, the acknowledgement letter, the BVA grant notice letter and my Passport. And in less than 5 minutes I was out with my Medicare card number. The Medicare card will arrive in a few weeks. Thanks everyone for the advice and all the information provided! 

Cheers!


----------



## fragile_love

hi everyone just wonder if I was granted a 801 do I get a Green medicare automatically or how do i apply for the green medicare card? just don't know whether DIBP and medicare are linked to each other..... thanks!


----------



## Mish

fragile_love said:


> hi everyone just wonder if I was granted a 801 do I get a Green medicare automatically or how do i apply for the green medicare card? just don't know whether DIBP and medicare are linked to each other..... thanks!


They are linked. You will automatically get a green medicare card.


----------



## Deathwing

Hi, how long does it usually take for the plastic Medicare card to arrive in the mail? Does it really take 5-6 weeks?


----------



## jytc

Deathwing said:


> Hi, how long does it usually take for the plastic Medicare card to arrive in the mail? Does it really take 5-6 weeks?


It took only around 1 week for me.


----------



## Deathwing

jytc said:


> It took only around 1 week for me.


Thank you


----------



## geranium

*Medicare renew*

Hi all

I have permanent resident visa and my husband s visa (100) was granted so we are living in north QLD.
When we applied my husband s Medicare card, I was told that my Medicare card (which inc our son)was cancelled because I was away from Australia more than 2 years.

To re apply my Medicare, they said I have to write statutory declaration "advising 
What you have done to leave prior country of residence and your intentions to reside permanently in aust".

Also they said to be eligible to participate fully in Medicare program,I have to reside here permanently not to come n go between 2countries.

What would happen if we want to go back to our country in the future for few years and come back?
Our visa says 
"multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of visa."

Is there anyone who have same experience as mine?

it is important for us to have Medicare as we have a young child.
Thank you
Regards
Yuki


----------



## ElyseeeLoo

I recently went into the Medicare office in North Sydney to find out when I can apply because I am about to apply for my Partner Visa but haven't yet. They told me to come back after I apply with my passport, a print out saying my Defacto application has been accepted (not approved, just that its been submitted!) and a filled out Medicare enrollment application. Then I should be good to go to get Medicare!


----------



## syd

Deathwing said:


> Hi, how long does it usually take for the plastic Medicare card to arrive in the mail? Does it really take 5-6 weeks?


Yesterday I was told to expect the card in 3 weeks.


----------



## xoxo

I applied for my medicare and they said the same thing "i will get my card in 3 weeks" five weeks later the card hasn't arrived then I sign up on their website, they did send my card but wrong address. I called them and tell them then they send me a new one in one week. You should log in on their website to c if they have delivered your card to the right address if you are waiting that long or call them.


----------



## angelicabcc

Mine have never taken more than a week to arrive! (I'm on my fifth haha). And they've all just been sent out automatically whenever my visa status has changed


----------



## joeparel

Myself and my partner got medicare without much hassles. They told us that we need to inform medicare office once PR got granted. The medicare we got is only valid for a year.


----------



## Ladyjane

ElyseeeLoo said:


> I recently went into the Medicare office in North Sydney to find out when I can apply because I am about to apply for my Partner Visa but haven't yet. They told me to come back after I apply with my passport, a print out saying my Defacto application has been accepted (not approved, just that its been submitted!) and a filled out Medicare enrollment application. Then I should be good to go to get Medicare!


As soon as you lodged your Partner visa, you will receive an acknowledgement email. You can print out the email and bring it to Medicare and they will process it for you with no hassle. they say it takes 3 weeks for your id to arrive in the mail but mine did within a week. I hope that helps.


----------



## Ladyjane

Deathwing said:


> Hi, how long does it usually take for the plastic Medicare card to arrive in the mail? Does it really take 5-6 weeks?


Mine only took a week. I think its a standard that they say it will take 5-6 weeks.


----------



## EDY E.

Hi Guys

does any one know if i can apply for Medicare for my wife & boys, i arrived 1st to Australia and they will join in few months.

Thanks
Ed.


----------



## Mish

EDY E. said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> does any one know if i can apply for Medicare for my wife & boys, i arrived 1st to Australia and they will join in few months.
> 
> Thanks
> Ed.


She has to apply herself you cannot apply on her behalf.


----------



## ausbill

brittpinkie said:


> Well, my fiance and I put in our application for our 820 in the beginning of August, and as soon as I got my acknowledgement letter, I went down to Medicare and signed up. All they needed was the acknowledgement letter, and they gave me a paper with my Medicare number and a week or two later, I got a blue Medicare (interim) card.
> 
> Very easy, very convenient


Hi, I have applied the 820 visa online on 12th Jun 2015. And I got the BVA but no activity. Can I apply the Medicare card now? or I have to wait until my BVA(Bridging visa A) is active?

My BVA is not in effect because my 600 visa is in effect now. I have to wait until my 600 visa is expire.

Thank you!


----------



## Mish

ausbill said:


> Hi, I have applied the 820 visa online on 12th Jun 2015. And I got the BVA but no activity. Can I apply the Medicare card now? or I have to wait until my BVA(Bridging visa A) is active?
> 
> My BVA is not in effect because my 600 visa is in effect now. I have to wait until my 600 visa is expire.
> 
> Thank you!


You can apply for Medicare as soon as you lodge your 820.


----------



## ausbill

Hi, I applied an 820 visa and got the transaction reference number as well as bridging visa A. As my visa 600 is not expire, my bridging visa A is not in effect. I can apply the medicare card until my bridging visa a is in effect!

thank you


----------



## Mish

ausbill said:


> Hi, I applied an 820 visa and got the transaction reference number as well as bridging visa A. As my visa 600 is not expire, my bridging visa A is not in effect. I can apply the medicare card until my bridging visa a is in effect!
> 
> thank you


As I said ... as soon as you lodge your 820 you can apply for Medicare.

It doesn't matter what visa you are currently on.


----------



## 18302

Are there any issues with my partner changing her name with Medicare now that we're married? I remember reading some info before but can't find the thread.

I believe I'd seen some people had done it successfully, but I remember when she first registered with Medicare after being granted the 820 they said the name on her card HAD to match the name on her visa.

There's been a balls up with her my.gov.au account and the ATO have her details as her married surname but Medicare still has her maiden name, this means she can't lodge her tax return online because the system can't recognise her. The ATO told us to contact my.gov.au online services, who then told us that the only way she could lodge her tax online is if she updates her name with Medicare, because that's where the online system gets it's verification info from.

Is it just a matter of her taking our original marriage cert and other ID into a Medicare office and changing it over? Will they allow her to do so even though her maiden name is still on the visa? She currently has an 820 and has just become eligible and sent in the application for 801/PR.


----------



## GadoGadoGal

Hi Bonez,
See this page: Updating your personal details on a Medicare Card
It looks like your partner will need to present in person with documents (I'd bring as many as you have just to be safe).

And, here are a couple of threads about name changes (not necessarily about Medicare): http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/123617-change-surname.html and http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/124657-name-change.html


BonezAU said:


> Are there any issues with my partner changing her name with Medicare now that we're married? I remember reading some info before but can't find the thread.
> 
> I believe I'd seen some people had done it successfully, but I remember when she first registered with Medicare after being granted the 820 they said the name on her card HAD to match the name on her visa.
> 
> There's been a balls up with her my.gov.au account and the ATO have her details as her married surname but Medicare still has her maiden name, this means she can't lodge her tax return online because the system can't recognise her. The ATO told us to contact my.gov.au online services, who then told us that the only way she could lodge her tax online is if she updates her name with Medicare, because that's where the online system gets it's verification info from.
> 
> Is it just a matter of her taking our original marriage cert and other ID into a Medicare office and changing it over? Will they allow her to do so even though her maiden name is still on the visa? She currently has an 820 and has just become eligible and sent in the application for 801/PR.


----------



## Mish

BonezAU said:


> Are there any issues with my partner changing her name with Medicare now that we're married? I remember reading some info before but can't find the thread.
> 
> I believe I'd seen some people had done it successfully, but I remember when she first registered with Medicare after being granted the 820 they said the name on her card HAD to match the name on her visa.
> 
> There's been a balls up with her my.gov.au account and the ATO have her details as her married surname but Medicare still has her maiden name, this means she can't lodge her tax return online because the system can't recognise her. The ATO told us to contact my.gov.au online services, who then told us that the only way she could lodge her tax online is if she updates her name with Medicare, because that's where the online system gets it's verification info from.
> 
> Is it just a matter of her taking our original marriage cert and other ID into a Medicare office and changing it over? Will they allow her to do so even though her maiden name is still on the visa? She currently has an 820 and has just become eligible and sent in the application for 801/PR.


Haha I feel the mygov pain and I am an aussie. Mygov uses whatever you linked first as your name. However you can lodge using etax and shouldn't be an issue. Mygov and ATO is in maiden name and Medicare is in married name. Medicare I can't link to mygov because ATO was linked first. However, I had no issues lodging my tax return with ATO last year. So basically mygov are wrong that they get the info from Medicare (surprise, surprise) because mine is in married and mygov is in maiden name.

Medicare some people have said you can change it regardless of what DIBP say and others have been able to change it with Medicare and they don't worry about what DIBP says. It is just a matter of trying.

You just take the original marriage certificate to Medicare and they will change it over and issue a new Medicare card. Make sure she brings her old Medicare card because they will want that one to cut up.


----------



## ampk

As of 26/June/2015 as soon as you make payment for Partner Visa 820 you receive 2 emails. Acknowledgement of application and a Bridging Visa email.

Print the Acknowledgement of application email take this to Medicare, with passport and optional bank details (if you take bank details payments can be credited straight back to your account), you can add bank details later.

You can also print the application form and fill that out too - BUT your name must be the same as on the visa.

Process took about 20 mins to get a temporary Medicare number inc filling form.

I asked the lady if there had been a few of these recently as she knew the process inside out and also gave advise on Family Tax Benefit. She said many over the last 2 and 1/2 weeks to beat the price increase.


----------



## CPMaverick

Just a data point, I applied in person for Medicare on 12 June and received my card via mail on 29 June. So it took 10 business days (there was 1 holiday in there).


----------



## syd

ampk said:


> You can also print the application form and fill that out too - BUT your name must be the same as on the visa.


FYI, I applied for medicare in May 2015 and was able to get the card in my married name, though my visa application is still in my maiden name. The representative who completed my file says there's a way to make the change in the system once they pull up the immigration records and that's what she did.

I now have both medicare and TFN in married name despite having passport/820 application in maiden name.

I should also add that I did a change of circumstances form to advise IMMI that I have begun to use my married name in Australia. I also attached my Australian driver's licence with married name.


----------



## Akya

My husband lodged his 300 to 820 application this morning, we printed out the two emails as ampk mentioned: Acknowledgement of application and Bridging Visa, as well as the 300 grant email. We went into medicare today and since we only lodged it today, the lady couldn't bring up his information and she said she'll have to try again in a few days...


----------



## AusIndo

Akya said:


> My husband lodged his 300 to 820 application this morning, we printed out the two emails as ampk mentioned: Acknowledgement of application and Bridging Visa, as well as the 300 grant email. We went into medicare today and since we only lodged it today, the lady couldn't bring up his information and she said she'll have to try again in a few days...


That's interesting Akya. Immigration and Medicare are actually linked and should have realtime access.

If immigration has acknowledged your 820 application and issued a letter that should normally be sufficient but hey the Lady must've just not bothered to double check???


----------



## MaryMar

Akya I agree with AusIndo, with the print out of the briding visa is surfice evidence to be granted Medicare card on application.


----------



## kittudawra

i have applied 820/801 in feb 2014 they gave me email like succesfully valid application . grant me bridging visa . then in april 2014 they put refusel so i have applied mrt . i am still medicare eligible ? . if i take that successfully grant letter they will gave me medicare ? or not


----------



## rani

kittudawra said:


> i have applied 820/801 in feb 2014 they gave me email like succesfully valid application . grant me bridging visa . then in april 2014 they put refusel so i have applied mrt . i am still medicare eligible ? . if i take that successfully grant letter they will gave me medicare ? or not


Kittu.. You are still able to get Medicare on MRT.. You will need to call the MRT (there will be a contact number on their letters). You need to get them to send you a letter regarding Medicare and then take that into a Medicare office (it has to be no more than a month old so do it straight away) you will need your passport and a printout of you bridging visa info from VEVO also


----------



## kittudawra

thanks rani i thats was good reply thanks


----------



## kittudawra

Dear Eshant 
Acknowledgement of valid application for a Partner (Temporary) (class UK) (subclass
820) / Partner (Residence) (class BS) (subclass 801) visa
Your application has been assessed as a valid application.
The following applicant(s) included on this application has been assessed as valid.


i have this letter rani do u think this one will work


----------



## rani

That letter is just acknowledging your partner visa application you would need a specific letter from the MRT because Medicare has access to the immigration information my hubby had a Medicare card but when his partner visa was rejected Medicare sent us a letter cancelling it so you need to have the letter from the MRT stating your partner visa is now under review... And that letter acknowledging your partner visa is how old? Medicare will not accept any letter over a month old.


----------



## jenz

Thanks to everyone in this forum. I am on student visa until 30 September but I got my Bridging visa A last week. I went to Medicare today to enroll. The process was really easy and simple. The lady told me that I will get my card within 3 weeks.  so happy


----------



## sumboy

Got my medicare done today. BVA was granted on 30th September and I went today on the 2nd but the Medicare officer in Sydney did not want to process my application because she said my ETA is still in affect. I had to insist a lot of time before she decided to give in and checked my status on the computer. Was all good after. Woot


----------



## Becky26

Hey guys!

I am on subclass 309 visa and have submitted my paperwork for the subclass 100 in August this year. My interim Medicare card is due to expire on October 20, 2015. 

Do I need to call Medicare or am I going to be sent a new card automatically in the mail as I'm awaiting the decision on my permanent partner visa application? 

The processing time frame for the subclass seems be around 8 months so I've got a long wait ahead of me. Will I still be eligible to get Medicare?
Thanks for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## 18302

Hey Becky,

They will send you a new Medicare card before your current one expires. Usually 4-6 weeks before your current one is due to expire. My wife is on her 2nd or 3rd Interim card since being in Australia. All we've had to do is keep Medicare up to date with our home address after we moved house.


----------



## Becky26

BonezAU said:


> Hey Becky, They will send you a new Medicare card before your current one expires. Usually 4-6 weeks before your current one is due to expire. My wife is on her 2nd or 3rd Interim card since being in Australia. All we've had to do is keep Medicare up to date with our home address after we moved house.


Hey BonezAU,

Thanks so much for your reply. All the departments have our current address. We have only moved once after I got back to Australia.

So I'll just wait for the new one to arrive as this one expires in less than 4 weeks from now. Thanks again for your help. 
Good Luck for your visa 

Kind Regards, 
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## rani

*** Deleted ***


----------



## rani

rani said:


> I'm pretty sure you'll need to reapply Becky just go in with a copy of your visa status from VEVO and your ID. hubby was on MRT and still had full Medicare coverage so you shouldn't have a problem,


 edit: maybe we had to reapply because we were on MRT but hubby's expired without a word from Medicare. And we didn't realise til we needed to go to the doc.


----------



## Mish

rani said:


> I'm pretty sure you'll need to reapply Becky just go in with a copy of your visa status from VEVO and your ID. hubby was on MRT and still had full Medicare coverage so you shouldn't have a problem,


No you don't - my husband got sent a new card in the mail just before his old one expired.


----------



## rani

Ah yes Mish I missed reading the replies could you please delete my replies sorry


----------



## T&M

Quick queastion.. Can i apply for the medicare with my PMV grant letter?


----------



## 18302

Yes, take your grant letter, passport and some kind of telephone bill or other ID down to Medicare and you can apply.


----------



## T&M

BonezAU said:


> Yes, take your grant letter, passport and some kind of telephone bill or other ID down to Medicare and you can apply.


Thanks for your answer Bonez, i will do that as soon as i arrive in Australia.


----------



## Ladyjane

T&M said:


> Quick queastion.. Can i apply for the medicare with my PMV grant letter?


*** you can only apply for medicare if you have already lodge your Partner visa. After applying for your partner visa you can bring the acknowledgement letter to medicare and apply for it.
***Sorry but but you are not eligible to apply under PMV visa yet.


----------



## Ladyjane

louiseb said:


> Ok so it seems a few people are questioning the system about the medicare card and when you can apply for it, has anyone recently being granted it and under what stage did you receive it.
> For example when a person applies ( not being granted) for the partner visa can this person apply for the medicare card.?
> 
> This link is the application form if anyone needs it;
> http://www.kadmed.com.au/files/forms/Medicare Enrolment Application.pdf
> 
> Also this link tells you who can apply very interesting
> Eligibility for Medicare Card - Department of Human Services
> 
> this link has this section on the opening page
> Eligibility for Medicare Card
> Everyone who lives in Australia-excluding Norfolk Island residents-is eligible for a Medicare card if they:
> 
> (1) hold Australian citizenship
> (2) hold New Zealand citizenship (documentation required)
> (3) have been issued with a permanent visa
> (4) have applied for a permanent visa (excludes an application for a parent visa-other requirements apply. Call us for more information).
> 
> so why is the medicare office not understanding number 4 on there website and refusing people who fall under this category?


*** I feel sorry for those who were given a run around in filing for their medicare. I applied for mine with no questions asked. I was out of there in 5 minutes and received my card in one week. I only had my acknowledgement letter showing that I applied for my partner visa as well as proof of billing to show my address.


----------



## Becky26

Hey All! 

Just wanted to drop in for a quick update. As I posted a few days ago inquiring about Medicare eligibility while awaiting decision on subclass 100. This morning I was going through my mail and saw a letter from Medicare had arrived a couple of days ago with my renewed card until October 2016. 

My Medicare card that I got last year after I got back to AU is due to expire on October 20, 2015. I didn't contact Medicare or send in any paperwork requesting them to send me a new card. Everything happened automatically. 
I was quite impressed with how organised the department is. 
Hope this helps. Happy Friday everyone!!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Maria from India

Hai friends,
My interim medicare card is going to expire within a month.but i didnt get my partner visa 309 yet.what can i do now??


----------



## Mish

They should send you a new one within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Maria from India

Mish said:


> They should send you a new one within the next couple of weeks.


Thank you so much Mish.


----------



## Ladyjane

Maria from India said:


> Hai friends,
> My interim medicare card is going to expire within a month.but i didnt get my partner visa 309 yet.what can i do now??


.

You get sent a new one automatically but if you have to use it soon you can visit nearest centre and you can get it updated.


----------



## arum_puri

Hi All,

I enrolled Medicare today because my 820 has been granted. 
The lady in the Medicare office told me that since this is temporary visa, I need to renew every year.


----------



## Mish

arum_puri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I enrolled Medicare today because my 820 has been granted.
> The lady in the Medicare office told me that since this is temporary visa, I need to renew every year.


It automatically renews for you every year.


----------



## arum_puri

Mish said:


> It automatically renews for you every year.


Thank you Mish


----------



## evie88

Hi everyone, 

I keep reading different responses to this question... 

Are you eligible to apply for Medicare on a PMV? Or do you have to have your application in for your 820 before you can apply? 

Thank you


----------



## 18302

evie88 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I keep reading different responses to this question...
> 
> Are you eligible to apply for Medicare on a PMV? Or do you have to have your application in for your 820 before you can apply?
> 
> Thank you


You are not eligible on a subclass 300 / PMV, you have to wait until you've submitted the 820.
As soon as you get confirmation they have received the 820 application they should send you a letter. You can take that letter down to any Medicare office along with passport and get registered.

I'm actually not sure how it works with online applications as they don't send you an acknowledgement letter, perhaps you can print off the online application and take that with you. Either way, Medicare's system integrates with DIBP so once they look your name up from the passport/ID they can then verify your status.


----------



## Mish

BonezAU said:


> I'm actually not sure how it works with online applications as they don't send you an acknowledgement letter, perhaps you can print off the online application and take that with you.


We got an acknowledgement letter emailed to us and then a BVA grant the next morning. We took both to Medicare.


----------



## 18302

Good to know, thanks Mish


----------



## evie88

BonezAU said:


> You are not eligible on a subclass 300 / PMV, you have to wait until you've submitted the 820.
> As soon as you get confirmation they have received the 820 application they should send you a letter. You can take that letter down to any Medicare office along with passport and get registered.
> 
> I'm actually not sure how it works with online applications as they don't send you an acknowledgement letter, perhaps you can print off the online application and take that with you. Either way, Medicare's system integrates with DIBP so once they look your name up from the passport/ID they can then verify your status.


Thank you for your help!


----------



## votek

I have just applied and got the acknowledgment for 309/100 today actually

I am about to apply for a subclass 600, when my partner arrives in Australia say in 6 weeks, can I bring the 309/100 acknowledgment to medicare and get a temporary Medicare card?

Thanks all


----------



## alishah

I have got my Medicare 5 months Ago after my Permanent residency...
They have sent me a letter to maintain Private health insurance as well but thats not compulsory...
Anyone who is in the same situation?
Anyone who has got private health cover as well ?
If we dont want to get one, what are the drawbacks ? 
Reply plz


----------



## Mish

It is a personal choice. My husband and I don't have hospital but we have extras only.

It all comes down to what you need. I go to the physio and chiro quite regularly so that is why we have private health. We don't have private hospital because the hospital in my catchment is very good and we have no health problems .... touch wood. My cousin on the other hand has private hospital because the hospital in her catchment is not very good.

I hope this helps


----------



## hillslikeelephants

Hi,
Does anyone know if a child who has applied for a 445 dependent child visa onshore, and been granted a bridging visa A, is eligible for Medicare? Been into medicare twice and have been told first she is eligible, then when going back with the forms being told she is not eligible, and spoke to someone on the phone that basically said 'maybe' and couldn't give me a clear answer. If anyone has any experience/information about this, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Becky26

Hi Guys! 

Happy Friday! 
Had a query about Medicare once permanent residency has been approved. 

When I was on my provisional partner visa I was on the temporary card as per usual. Medicare sent me a renewed card in the mail in October 2015 as the first one I got in October 2014 had expired. Also my application for the permanent partner visa was being processed then. 

However it's been a month today since my permanent residency was granted and I haven't received my new permanent card yet. 

Am I meant to wait for this temporary card to expire in October 2016 or contact Medicare to request for a new one or is it automatically updated in their system that I'm a permanent resident now and need to be sent a new card? Cause I was under the impression that it's all automatic and the department database is linked for people migrating. 
Appreciate your help. Have a nice weekend! 

Kind Regards, 
Becky 

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Dinkum

Hi Becky
Happy New Year. We are in the same position of wondering if we have to wait until the interim card expires or if it will arrive in the mail now PR has been granted. It's only 2 weeks over Christmas, so we will wait a bit longer. It may be a good idea to transfer to be on the same existing card. There is a form for this on the medicare site - Medicare Card - Department of Human Services
We will be interested to see what happens. Dinkum


----------



## Mish

Maybe contact them? It would be better to be on the same Medicare card as your spouse though.


----------



## Becky26

Dinkum said:


> Hi Becky
> Happy New Year. We are in the same position of wondering if we have to wait until the interim card expires or if it will arrive in the mail now PR has been granted. It's only 2 weeks over Christmas, so we will wait a bit longer. It may be a good idea to transfer to be on the same existing card. There is a form for this on the medicare site - Medicare Card - Department of Human Services
> We will be interested to see what happens. Dinkum


Hey Dinkum,

Thanks for your reply. I'm going to contact them sometime this week. I haven't heard anything from them. Have been checking my letter box everyday since the grant hoping for the medicare card to rock up.

Will keep you guys posted. Thanks for your help and I will check out the link as well.
Have a nice week.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> Maybe contact them? It would be better to be on the same Medicare card as your spouse though.


Thanks Mish, would we both be on the same medicare card? I thought we would be on different cards, not that that is an issue. I didn't know how it will be done.

Will call them sometime this week and let you guys know what happens.
Thanks for your help again.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mish

Hi Becky
I believe you have to ask to be on the same card.


----------



## Dinkum

There is a special form for it... See my earlier post.


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> Hi Becky
> I believe you have to ask to be on the same card.


Ah ok, makes sense. I still need to call them. Have been very busy at work. Is there a possibility that my husband could call them cause his schedule isn't as busy as mine for now.

Or can only I contact them?
Thanks for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Dinkum said:


> There is a special form for it... See my earlier post.


Thank you Dinkum 
Have you sent the forms yet? I think that was the form that I filled out when applying for medicare when I was on 309 visa. Unless I'm looking at the wrong form.

Could you please attach the form (PDF), that you were referring to in your post, that'd be very helpful. Thanks again 
Hoping to get an answer.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Dinkum

Hi Becky... we haven't taken the form in yet. There is really no hurry. We thought it was best to wait a few weeks until the new Medicare card arrives in the mail. There several options on the form, including transferring to an existing card, and copying to an existing card, and you can get an extra card too. It's all explained on the form... and it's free. Hope this helps.


----------



## Becky26

Dinkum said:


> Hi Becky... we haven't taken the form in yet. There is really no hurry. We thought it was best to wait a few weeks until the new Medicare card arrives in the mail. There several options on the form, including transferring to an existing card, and copying to an existing card, and you can get an extra card too. It's all explained on the form... and it's free. Hope this helps.


Hey!

Thanks for your quick reply. I just read that form. Now I know what you mean...haha my apologies for so many questions 

Yeah, I'm not in a hurry either. Was just trying to gather information so when I do go in, I will have the correct forms and paperwork with me and so I won't have to submit anything else or go in again.

Hoping the card will arrive in the mail like the last one did before my first one expired. Will keep you updated on how I go.
Thanks again for your time and help.
Have a nice day!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Dinkum

Happy to keep you updated too Becky... have a great day.


----------



## TaMiPa

*Medicare on BVA*

Hi,

I was just wondering, if I am eligable for Medicare; I have been granted my Bridging Visa A yesterday - the posts I have read so far imply that you have to have applied for stage 2 of the spouse visa process in order to get Medicare.

Thanks


----------



## fiontong

I got the medicard card(is a interim card, the blue one) after my BVA granted.


----------



## anthonyandminnie

My wife received an Interim Medicare Card from my wife applying for a Spouse Visa Subclass 820). It's for one year and references Visitor on the card. I think the card will be a blue card. 

Will the card entitle her too? The same as a normal citizen? We are talking about having a baby and wanted to know she will be able to all the usual services and not have to pay a fortune.


----------



## JandE

I was just reading this page for Medicare Eligibility:
Eligibility for Medicare Card - Department of Human Services



> Everyone who lives in Australia, excluding Norfolk Island, is eligible for a Medicare card as long as you:
> 
> hold Australian citizenship
> hold documented New Zealand citizenship
> have been issued with a permanent visa
> *have:*
> applied for a permanent visa, excluding an application for a parent visa
> permission to work in Australia *or*
> *can prove a relationship to an Australian citizen or permanent resident*


Any comments on whether a person on a PMV in a registered relationship with an Australian Citizen could get a medicare card?


----------



## Mystery

Nice info thanks for sharing


----------



## anthonyandminnie

anthonyandminnie said:


> My wife received an Interim Medicare Card from my wife applying for a Spouse Visa Subclass 820). It's for one year and references Visitor on the card. I think the card will be a blue card.
> 
> Will the card entitle her too? The same as a normal citizen? We are talking about having a baby and wanted to know she will be able to all the usual services and not have to pay a fortune.


Any comments appreciated!


----------



## Mish

anthonyandminnie said:


> My wife received an Interim Medicare Card from my wife applying for a Spouse Visa Subclass 820). It's for one year and references Visitor on the card. I think the card will be a blue card.
> 
> Will the card entitle her too? The same as a normal citizen? We are talking about having a baby and wanted to know she will be able to all the usual services and not have to pay a fortune.


Entitled to the same as citizens.


----------



## JTQLD

Just wanted to add our experience in getting medicare for my U.S partner. We went to the medicare office in Innisfail, after filling out the application form at home and brought along the form, as well as my partner's passport and all the documents we received from the DIBP following the payment of our partner visa application. These included details of the bridging visa and confirmation that the partner visa had been paid for. 

The officer in Innisfail took a copy of all of these documents and also requested a flight itinerary showing when my partner arrived in Australia. Luckily we took our folder of visa application documents with us and had these on hand. They copied everything and said it would be sent off for processing and then in two days we could get a print out of the card, while we wait for the physical one to arrived.

My partner called medicare today, confirming the request had been processed and they gave us the card details over the phone. We then attached the medicare details to my partner's my gov account and downloaded the medicare app. Once logged in there is a digital wallet section which displays the card information and you can use this pending the arrival of the physical card.

A totally quick and painless process. No problems what so ever.

To reiterate we had just applied for the onshore 820 partner visa. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Becky26

Hey Guys!

Just wanted to give an update on the process of getting the permanent medicare card after the partner permanent visa is approved. 
I spoke to a lovely lady from Medicare on Monday. Told her that my PR was approved in December 2015 and haven't received my permanent medicare card yet. 

She said that I will need to go to the Medicare office with my passport and PR grant letter then Medicare will update their system and send me the green medicare card in the mail. I can continue to use the interim card I was sent in the mean time until I get a chance to go to the office. She said that immigration doesn't update them, the visa holder has to.
Just wanted to let you guys know. Hope this helps.

Have a nice day!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## AUSBambi

Thanks a lot Becky, that's helpful.

I had received a new interim medicare card automatically after temporary partner visa was granted, although my anterior card had 8-month validity at that time. Therefore I thought I would receive a new permanent card automatically too. However I have been thinking about making an inquiry at closest medicare office sometime I am available, as it is not going as what I thought.

Thanks for updating



Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Just wanted to give an update on the process of getting the permanent medicare card after the partner permanent visa is approved.
> I spoke to a lovely lady from Medicare on Monday. Told her that my PR was approved in December 2015 and haven't received my permanent medicare card yet.
> 
> She said that I will need to go to the Medicare office with my passport and PR grant letter then Medicare will update their system and send me the green medicare card in the mail. I can continue to use the interim card I was sent in the mean time until I get a chance to go to the office. She said that immigration doesn't update them, the visa holder has to.
> Just wanted to let you guys know. Hope this helps.
> 
> Have a nice day!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

AUSBambi said:


> Thanks a lot Becky, that's helpful.
> 
> I had received a new interim medicare card automatically after temporary partner visa was granted, although my anterior card had 8-month validity at that time. Therefore I thought I would receive a new permanent card automatically too. However I have been thinking about making an inquiry at closest medicare office sometime I am available, as it is not going as what I thought.
> 
> Thanks for updating


No worries!
I too got my renewed interim medicare card in October 2015 about 15 days before my first one expired automatically and I was quite happy with their service.

The whole process is just so all over the shop. There isn't any information available on the website for the process either on DIBP or the Department of Human Resources which is quite annoying.

And the medicare office for me is so out of the way I will actually need to get a few hours off work to get there. They don't have an office in the Brisbane CBD anymore cause they have combined the centrelink and medicare offices together, its made things so frustrating. Oh well, rant over 

The lady did suggest to get it done soon. Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## AUSBambi

Just an update on applying for a new medicare card after permanent residency granted.

You will be asked to fill up an application form which is much simpler comparing with the application form for Interim medicare card. 

You need to present passport, visa grant letter and interim card. Medicare will put your information into their system and then print out a temporary paper card for you. You will receive the plastic card in 4 weeks by mail. Actually I received mine no more than 2 weeks.

BTW, medicare system was broken down when the lady was working on my application. She told me that she will do it later and I can go there any time to pick up my printed temporary card. I didn't plan going for it and wanted to wait for the plastic card straightaway. However I was near that medicare office a few days later. I decided to pick up the temporary card in order to confirm they have done it. The printed temporary card showed the issued date is the day I picked up. Therefore I guess I would not receive the plastic card if I did not go for paper card another day.

Hope it helps


----------



## Becky26

AUSBambi said:


> Just an update on applying for a new medicare card after permanent residency granted.
> 
> You will be asked to fill up an application form which is much simpler comparing with the application form for Interim medicare card.
> 
> You need to present passport, visa grant letter and interim card. Medicare will put your information into their system and then print out a temporary paper card for you. You will receive the plastic card in 4 weeks by mail. Actually I received mine no more than 2 weeks.
> 
> BTW, medicare system was broken down when the lady was working on my application. She told me that she will do it later and I can go there any time to pick up my printed temporary card. I didn't plan going for it and wanted to wait for the plastic card straightaway. However I was near that medicare office a few days later. I decided to pick up the temporary card in order to confirm they have done it. The printed temporary card showed the issued date is the day I picked up. Therefore I guess I would not receive the plastic card if I did not go for paper card another day.
> 
> Hope it helps


Hey AUSBambi,

Thanks heaps for sharing this information with us. I will be going to the Medicare office early next week to get mine sorted out. I still am on my interim card. Haven't had a chance to go into the office. Your post has given me a lot of information on what to expect when I do go to the office.

Will keep others posted once I've been to the office and submitted my paperwork.

Once question though, what form was it that you had to fill? Is it available online just so I can take it with me already filled in.
Thanks for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lightningx

AUSBambi said:


> Just an update on applying for a new medicare card after permanent residency granted.
> 
> You will be asked to fill up an application form which is much simpler comparing with the application form for Interim medicare card.
> 
> You need to present passport, visa grant letter and interim card. Medicare will put your information into their system and then print out a temporary paper card for you. You will receive the plastic card in 4 weeks by mail. Actually I received mine no more than 2 weeks.
> 
> BTW, medicare system was broken down when the lady was working on my application. She told me that she will do it later and I can go there any time to pick up my printed temporary card. I didn't plan going for it and wanted to wait for the plastic card straightaway. However I was near that medicare office a few days later. I decided to pick up the temporary card in order to confirm they have done it. The printed temporary card showed the issued date is the day I picked up. Therefore I guess I would not receive the plastic card if I did not go for paper card another day.
> 
> Hope it helps


Hey AusBambi, your account was like an exact description of what I went through.

They took away my blue interim card and they also couldn't print a temporary card. (system down). So I asked, "What if I need to see a doctor?" The person evaded the question, "I'll give you a ring if there're any problems".

I called the general Medicare hotline later on that day. They also tried to issue a new card but they couldn't and asked me to visit their office.  But the good news is the call operator confirmed that their system has already updated my status to Permanent Resident. That to me is the most important.

I I think with the update of Permanent Residence status, it's just a matter of time the new green card will arrive. So I didn't visit the office again.

The next day, a new green card was issued and it took about 8 working days to reach my mailbox.

You guys can download the Medicare app. It has a digital version of the card and is accepted by doctors and pharmacy.

The form I filled up was Form 1306, Enrolment of medicare form.


----------



## Becky26

lightningx said:


> The form I filled up was Form 1306, Enrolment of medicare form.


Hey lightning,

I couldn't find a form 1306 on Google. Is it the same form that I would've filled to enrol to medicare when on the provisional partner visa?
I think I filled https://www.humanservices.gov.au/sites/default/files/documents/3101-1306en.pdf this form.
Thanks for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lightningx

Becky26 said:


> Hey lightning,
> 
> I couldn't find a form 1306 on Google. Is it the same form that I would've filled to enrol to medicare when on the provisional partner visa?
> I think I filled https://www.humanservices.gov.au/sites/default/files/documents/3101-1306en.pdf this form.
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Yup it's that's the one. Fill it in before you go. It'll save you about 10 mins. I had to queue for 5 mins just to get that form, took another 2 mins to get a pen, took another 5 mins to fill up and another 5 mins to queue up again, before I can a queue number. With the co-locating for Medicare and Centrelink, the wait time gets longer.

The customer service person may take away your blue interim card. if you can, try to get it back esp if you visit a doctor quite frequently. Mine refused to bulge and insisted on take away my card. The system will probably be down and the temporary card will not be printed. But the important thing is to update the PR status, once that's updated, the new green card will eventually come -- only later when the interim one expires or earlier in a few weeks.


----------



## Becky26

lightningx said:


> Yup it's that's the one. Fill it in before you go. It'll save you about 10 mins. I had to queue for 5 mins just to get that form, took another 2 mins to get a pen, took another 5 mins to fill up and another 5 mins to queue up again, but I can a queue number. With the co-locating for Medicare and Centrelink, the wait time gets longer.
> 
> The customer service person may take away your blue interim card. if you could, try to it back esp if you visit a doctor quite frequently. Mine refused to bulge and insisted on take away my card. The system will probably be down and the temporary card will not be printed. But the important thing is to update the PR status, once that's updated, the new card will eventually come, only later when the interim one expires or earlier.


Thanks heaps for your quick reply. I will be taking the filled form with me. Did the same the first time I went there to get the interim card 
And the merging or Medicare and Centrelink has made the customer service standards drop really bad. My renewed interim card expires in October 2016 so its fairly new.

I will make sure to get the temporary card and keep the issue they have with the system being down so often in mind. Thanks for sharing your experience. I am planning on going to Medicare the coming Monday, had to take a day off work cause Brisbane CBD doesn't have an office anymore cause of the merge with Centrelink which is a huge pain. Will share my experience once I've been through the process.
Appreciate your time.

Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## AUSBambi

Hi Becky,

Sorry, I didn't notice the number of application form. The linking form looks like that. The receptionist asked me if I am a card holder and then gave me that form.

There is one question about your bank account details for claiming money back. I was told that I didn't have to do it when I asked the receptionist. I guess it is because I was a medicare card holder at that time and medicare has already had my personal details.

Medicare didn't take my interim card away and did told me I can use it during waiting time. It sounds like I could have two medicare cards with different number at the same time.

Glad we help each other.



Becky26 said:


> Hey AUSBambi,
> 
> Thanks heaps for sharing this information with us. I will be going to the Medicare office early next week to get mine sorted out. I still am on my interim card. Haven't had a chance to go into the office. Your post has given me a lot of information on what to expect when I do go to the office.
> 
> Will keep others posted once I've been to the office and submitted my paperwork.
> 
> Once question though, what form was it that you had to fill? Is it available online just so I can take it with me already filled in.
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## AUSBambi

Hi lightningx,

It could be correct that the green medicare card will be issued automatically once updated visa status. 

I wasn't a hundred percent sure about it due to the postponed issue date. And the lady told me she will ring me when everything has done, unfortunately I didn't receive any call from medicare.


----------



## springwater

Good day, everyone! I'm sorry if this has been asked before but I have read conflicting statements regarding medicare applications. Is it possible to get medicare immediately after applying for a Partner Visa 820?

Thank you to anyone who can answer


----------



## Mish

springwater said:


> Good day, everyone! I'm sorry if this has been asked before but I have read conflicting statements regarding medicare applications. Is it possible to get medicare immediately after applying for a Partner Visa 820?
> 
> Thank you to anyone who can answer


Yes. As soon as you apply for your 820 you can apply for Medicare.


----------



## kris1

Becky26 said:


> No worries!
> I too got my renewed interim medicare card in October 2015 about 15 days before my first one expired automatically and I was quite happy with their service.
> 
> The whole process is just so all over the shop. There isn't any information available on the website for the process either on DIBP or the Department of Human Resources which is quite annoying.
> 
> And the medicare office for me is so out of the way I will actually need to get a few hours off work to get there. They don't have an office in the Brisbane CBD anymore cause they have combined the centrelink and medicare offices together, its made things so frustrating. Oh well, rant over
> 
> The lady did suggest to get it done soon. Hope this helps.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky 

What about the myGov office near the King George square, don't they have medicare services there? It says so on their website anyway. I had plans of going there tomorrow to apply 

Also, is it really not possible to apply online? Sounds strange considering you can do literally everything else online.


----------



## Mish

kris1 said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> What about the myGov office near the King George square, don't they have medicare services there? It says so on their website anyway. I had plans of going there tomorrow to apply
> 
> Also, is it really not possible to apply online? Sounds strange considering you can do literally everything else online.


I believe the mygov offices are just there to support and help people use the online services.

It is logical not to be able to apply online when you need to do your POI. Even with banks even if you apply online you still need to go to the branch to do your POI.


----------



## kris1

Mish said:


> I believe the mygov offices are just there to support and help people use the online services.
> 
> It is logical not to be able to apply online when you need to do your POI. Even with banks even if you apply online you still need to go to the branch to do your POI.


Oh, how frustrating! On the website, when i click on this particular office, medicare is listed under both digital services and assisted services.


----------



## Mish

kris1 said:


> Oh, how frustrating! On the website, when i click on this particular office, medicare is listed under both digital services and assisted services.


Time will tell but from what I read when they first introduced it, it was to help people use mygov for government offices.


----------



## Becky26

Hey Guys!

Hope everyone is well. Just thought of sharing the experience at the medicare office today.

Lady at the first counter was surprised when I told her that I was asked to come in to apply for the permanent medicare card. She said that it is automatically sent to the interim card holder once the permanent residence is approved as the immigration and human resources systems are linked.

I had the medicare enrolment form with me that I filled at home along with my visa grant notice of subclass 100, original passport and the interim medicare card.

Lady at counter 2 who took my paperwork, said that if the permanent residency is approved in 2 years from when the first interim medicare card was issued, DIBP automatically updates the medicare office and a permanent card is sent to the visa holder in the mail. Upon looking at my records, she said that all my details were already updated by DIBP automatically but somehow my medicare wasn't sent to me which according to her was strange as it hasn't been 2 years from when I got my first interim card in October 2014.

Anyways, she took a photocopy of my visa grant letter and passport. Kept my interim card and cancelled it in the system and issued me a permanent card and handed me a copy of the details of that new card in case I needed one before the physical card arrives. 

The whole process took about 10 minutes which was surprisingly quick. She said the card should be sent in the mail in the coming couple of weeks.

She also showed me how I can access my card details in the mean time by downlading the medicare app from the App Store which was very helpful. I can keep a track of all my doctor visits and how much rebate I have received in the past. 

All in all, it was a quick and straight forward process. Next up is the chase for the driver's license about which I'm freaking out 
Hope this helps. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## YankeeYeti

Just wanted to share my most recent Medicare experience. I was granted both my 820, and then my 801 on 1st March -- I think they had to give me the temporary before they could grant the permanent. A few days later I received a letter in the post from Medicare stating that they were aware I had been granted permanent residency, and a new card would be issued.

Here's the one strange bit, the Medicare letter was dated 29-Feb, a day before my grant letter was dated. They knew before I did! Scratching head...


----------



## Becky26

Just an update:- I had applied for my permanent medicare card on March 07, 2016 in person at the medicare office. The lady told me it was going to be 3-4 weeks before I will received the proper card in the mail. Yesterday my card arrived in the mail  
It took exactly 7 business days to get the card in the mail.
Hope this helps. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Rimmel

Hello everyone,

i have applied for visa 820. I have a current visa and have bridging visa as well ( waiting for current visa expires  ) with acknowledgement of application letter , and I have VIC relationship registration certificate.

I am wondering that do I need to submit true certificate of my documents or just take the originals with me? 

Sorry, if it is a silly question  BUT I am really keen to get my Medicard 

Thank you.


----------



## Becky26

Rimmel said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> i have applied for visa 820. I have a current visa and have bridging visa as well ( waiting for current visa expires  ) with acknowledgement of application letter , and I have VIC relationship registration certificate.
> 
> I am wondering that do I need to submit true certificate of my documents or just take the originals with me?
> 
> Sorry, if it is a silly question  BUT I am really keen to get my Medicard
> 
> Thank you.


Hey Rimmel,

From my understanding you can apply for the medicare card after you've submitted your application for the partner visa. You will need to take the payment receipt provided by DIBP/submission acknowledged, your bridging visa A, your passport (100 points of ID- originals; officer at the medicare office will photo copy the documents they need for their record) and your bank details where you would want your medicare refunds to be credited to.

I was asked for our marriage certificate when I went to the medicare office on my subclass 309. So not sure if you will need your relationship registration certificate. But just in case if they were to request for it, carry it with you anyways. Also make sure to fill and take the medicare enrolment form as well, you can find it on google.
I think thats about it. Good luck with your partner visa application, wish you a speedy grant 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Rimmel

Becky26 said:


> Hey Rimmel,
> 
> From my understanding you can apply for the medicare card after you've submitted your application for the partner visa. You will need to take the payment receipt provided by DIBP/submission acknowledged, your bridging visa A, your passport (100 points of ID- originals; officer at the medicare office will photo copy the documents they need for their record) and your bank details where you would want your medicare refunds to be credited to.
> 
> I was asked for our marriage certificate when I went to the medicare office on my subclass 309. So not sure if you will need your relationship registration certificate. But just in case if they were to request for it, carry it with you anyways. Also make sure to fill and take the medicare enrolment form as well, you can find it on google.
> I think thats about it. Good luck with your partner visa application, wish you a speedy grant
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hello Becky,

Thank you so much for your help!  I will go to medicare on Monday and I will talk to them. Hope everything will go ok. 

Cheers!


----------



## khart

Hi everyone! I am keen to get my medicare card and I thought I would ask you all for your opinion. 

I flew into Australia on the 20th of December and lodged my 820 visa a couple days ago. Do you know if the 3 month tourist visa is just actually 3 months (20 Dec- 20 March) or is it 90 days? February is a shorter month so I'm all sorts of confused haha!


----------



## Rimmel

Hello everyone,
So today I have got my Medicare number! yay!  I would like to share it, just because it may help other people. 
First, I have completed MediCare application form. Then I took my de facto certificate, my passport, my current visa, my bridging visa and my Visa 820 application invoice. The lady who looked after me was so lovely, she just photocopy my ID, and bridging visa. Thats all!  then she printed out my temporary MediCare number and she said that I will receive my card within 3-4 weeks 

Thanks for everyone who help me! Especially Becky26!


----------



## JandE

khart said:


> Do you know if the 3 month tourist visa is just actually 3 months (20 Dec- 20 March) or is it 90 days? February is a shorter month so I'm all sorts of confused haha!


If the visa says 3 months then it would be calendar months.
A 12 month visa expires 12 months after entry, 365 days, not 12 x 30 days = 360 days.

Thats how i view it.

Coming in February is just a slight loss of time


----------



## Mik

Are you eligible for Medicare if you apply for 189 visa onshore?


----------



## aussie11

Hi,

We have got NSW visa 190 PR and will visit Sydney for a week in Sep 2016. In 1st quarter of 2017, we are planning child delivery in Melbourne as have family friends there and then permanent move to Sydney by 3rd quarter of 2017. 

1) Having Medicare from NSW, will create any problem if we choose Melbourne for child deliver? If yes, please advise the solution.

2) what's the process to register with Melbourne Public hospitals to avail Medicare benefits? How early it should be done?

3) what documentation will be required at the time of registration and delivery?

4) what will be NOT covered in Medicare for delivery?

Look forward for your feedback.

Thanks.


----------



## lightningx

aussie11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have got NSW visa 190 PR and will visit Sydney for a week in Sep 2016. In 1st quarter of 2017, we are planning child delivery in Melbourne as have family friends there and then permanent move to Sydney by 3rd quarter of 2017.
> 
> 1) Having Medicare from NSW, will create any problem if we choose Melbourne for child deliver? If yes, please advise the solution.
> 
> 2) what's the process to register with Melbourne Public hospitals to avail Medicare benefits? How early it should be done?
> 
> 3) what documentation will be required at the time of registration and delivery?
> 
> 4) what will be NOT covered in Medicare for delivery?
> 
> Look forward for your feedback.
> 
> Thanks.


1) Medicare is managed by the federal government. So it works in every state. But it takes about 3-4 weeks for your card to arrive by post, after you apply personally at a Medicare office. By then, you'll have already left Sydney. Think they don't mail cards to overseas, because Medicare is for residents only so you may need to provide your relatives Melbourne address or use a PO Box address from a Post Office. The easiest and least hassle way is to apply on your return trip to Melbourne.

2) I think consultations with your local Melbourne GP is needed and the GP will then refer to the hospital. Consultations are normally free unless you go to GPs that don't bulk bill. The local GP will at their discretion refer to the hospital when time is right.

3) Your Melbourne GP letter is needed and of course medicare card.

4) All the standard services like scans, inducement, caesarian... etc covered by Medicare. You should always check with the hospital though.


----------



## lightningx

I just realised your visa is a state sponsored visa. So what it means, you may face problems registering your medicare card using another state address as you're morally obligated to work in NSW and therefore it make sense to live in the state. Questions will be asked.

But once you successfully get your medicare card, it can be used anywhere in oz.


----------



## aussie11

Thanks for the feedback.

Yes it's NSW state visa and we are committed to live/work in NSW for at least 2 years as per visa conditions. However, choosing Melbourne just for child delivery (couple of months) as relatives are there.

So we are planning to apply for Medicare card from Sydney during Sept 2016 visit and provide Sydney address for delivery. Once delivered, my Sydney friend can send those cards to my relatives in Melbourne so we can utilize it during delivery process in 2017. Will it work? Or will I have to first update Medicare address in 2017 by providing MEL address before accessing GP and Hospital?


----------



## lightningx

aussie11 said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Yes it's NSW state visa and we are committed to live/work in NSW for at least 2 years as per visa conditions. However, choosing Melbourne just for child delivery (couple of months) as relatives are there.
> 
> So we are planning to apply for Medicare card from Sydney during Sept 2016 visit and provide Sydney address for delivery. Once delivered, my Sydney friend can send those cards to my relatives in Melbourne so we can utilize it during delivery process in 2017. Will it work? Or will I have to first update Medicare address in 2017 by providing MEL address before accessing GP and Hospital?


You're cutting across blurry grey lines involved transferring your card around to friends, and transferring your card to your interstate relatives and of course convincing authorities you're trying to fulfill your nsw moral obligations to live and work in nsw... There're implications if things goes wrong. I'm unable to say whether it'll work.

Perhaps the most important question you should ask before proceeding:

Would you tell the Medicare officer what you want to do and your plans? If not, I think you may want to reconsider what you're doing and why not? and if you're still going ahead, do it knowing full well what you're into.

Perhaps others may want to weigh in here, but I try to stop short of being a moral policeman when it comes to grey issues like that.

Things don't work here the way it may work in our home country.


----------



## aussie11

At first, thanks for valuable input again. 

Medicare is federal service so should work independent of states. Is it just mailing the card to other state can be issue (however it still belongs to me)?

Let me iterate. I will be fulfilling moral obligations of NSW to work/live there for 2 years. Melbourne is preferred option ONLY for child delivery as we have relatives support there and then live permanently in Sydney. Sorry, I couldn't understand how it seems to be grey area in books!


----------



## lightningx

aussie11 said:


> At first, thanks for valuable input again.
> 
> Medicare is federal service so should work independent of states. Is it just mailing the card to other state can be issue (however it still belongs to me)?
> 
> Let me iterate. I will be fulfilling moral obligations of NSW to work/live there for 2 years. Melbourne is preferred option ONLY for child delivery as we have relatives support there and then live permanently in Sydney. Sorry, I couldn't understand how it seems to be grey area in books!


Yup, in that case, tell the officer in charge when you enroll. They may be in a better position to advise you. This is just a forum, you get all sorts of opinions.


----------



## aussie11

lightningx said:


> Yup, in that case, tell the officer in charge when you enroll. They may be in a better position to advise you. This is just a forum, you get all sorts of opinions.


Appreciate your feedback and bringing this point up.

Cheers


----------



## lightningx

aussie11 said:


> Appreciate your feedback and bringing this point up.
> 
> Cheers


No worries, the point of a forum is to get informed to make the appropriate decision. Take a look at the Medicare enrollment form also, fill up the form and get a feel of the kind of questions they ask.

congrats for the bub who is going to be an Australian, faster than the parents. 

Isn't Australia amazing and incredibly kind? You haven't been here for long and your kid get to be a citizen with all expenses paid for.


----------



## aussie11

yeah I never had a look at Medicare form may be that's why asking such questions .. will definitely check and reconsider the options 

Truly amazing how Australia is facilitating skilled people and upcoming generations in long-term.

Stay blessed.



lightningx said:


> No worries, the point of a forum is to get informed to make the appropriate decision. Take a look at the Medicare enrollment form also, fill up the form and get a feel of the kind of questions they ask.
> 
> congrats for the bub who is going to be an Australian, faster than the parents.
> 
> Isn't Australia amazing and incredibly kind? You haven't been here for long and your kid get to be a citizen with all expenses paid for.


----------



## Celine

Hi guys, 

I am applying for my defacto visa end of July and my OSHC runs out end of August, so one month after. Do you think I should get on my partner's private insurance before applying for the visa so that they see I have a reliable insurance until I manage to get Medicare? 

Thank you for your help


----------



## Harismazher

*NSW State Sponsorship*

i want to apply for NSW state sponsorship under visa class 190. My occupation is other spatial scientist which is in SOL and skill required list of NSW. My total points are 55. I have my assessment done from Vetassas. what is my chance of invitation in NSW.


----------



## ampk

To'ampk

Message body

Thank you for contacting the Australian Government Department of Human Services (DHS).

A person is eligible for Medicare if they have both:

• a current visa authorising their stay in Australia.

• lodged an application for permanent resident visa (excludes an application for a parent visa) with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection and have permission to work in Australia *or can prove relationship to an Australian Citizen *or permanent resident visa holder. - other requirements may also apply.

To enrol in Medicare, you are required to present your passport (including your permanent residency stamp) and/or a visa grant letter or email from the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) and one other form of identification at a Human Services service centre. You will need to complete an enrolment application. For your convenience I have attached an Enrolment application form.

All persons 15 years and over are required to attend the Medicare office with their parents for their initial enrolment in the Medicare program. Children aged under 15 years are not required to attend the Medicare office. When lodging your application at a Human Services service centre please take original documents along with photocopies of the supporting documents.

The documents to supply are as follows:

• Passport for all persons listed on application (all pages)

• A letter from DIBP confirming the date your application for permanent residency was accepted

• The receipt from DIBP for the lodgement of your application

• Supporting documents for your application - sponsorship information, permission to work documents or evidence of relationship (i.e. marriage/children).

If permanent residency has already been granted Medicare must sight your passport showing your permanent residency visa or Department of Immigration and Border Protection letter confirming permanent residency status has been granted and one other form of identification.

Documentation is only accepted by mail in extenuating circumstances. For example, a person lives in a remote area or there is reason for not being able to attend a service centre, applicants may forward certified copies of documentation and the reason for not attending in person, together with a signed written request for a name change to:

Department of Human Services

Consumer Eligibility

GPO Box 9822

In your capital city

Note: Copies of the original documents must be endorsed as a 'true copy of the original documents' and will need to include the signature, address or office of one of the following:

• a Justice of the Peace

• Commissioner for Declarations

• Commissioner of Affidavits

• person authorised under State Law

• solicitor

• registered medical practitioner

• bank manager or postal manager


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

Ok, forgive me, but I saw that my question has been asked, but didn't see a reply.

Can I apply for medicare for my son and I as soon as I receive my letter confirming application for a 189 Ind. Skilled Visa? Or do I have to wait until we go on the bridging visa? I won't have work rights until the bridging visa goes into effect. However, I am in a defacto relationship with an Australian citizen, which is registered with Centrelink. So, not sure where I fall in this? Will only be about a month or two between lodging the pr visa application and the bridging visa taking effect. But, still worth knowing.

Thanks!


----------



## Nick-

Currently on visitor visa, bridging visa will start next week after my visitor visa ends. 

Today I visited Medicare with my application form, my bridging visa and passport and they registered me for Medicare straight away. 

It was a very quick and painless process. Confirmed with the lady that I can use Medicare as of today and don't need to wait until the bridging visa kicks in.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

Nick- said:


> Currently on visitor visa, bridging visa will start next week after my visitor visa ends.
> 
> Today I visited Medicare with my application form, my bridging visa and passport and they registered me for Medicare straight away.
> 
> It was a very quick and painless process. Confirmed with the lady that I can use Medicare as of today and don't need to wait until the bridging visa kicks in.


That is awesome, Nick! Thank you for sharing this! I'll give it a try once I get my letter confirming submission of my 189 visa app. Hopefully it'll be as quick and painless as yours was! Cheers and thanks for that!


----------



## Jana_max

Thank you! That's really helpful.


----------



## KenCK

Hi,

My situation is a bit different and I hope this is the right place to ask my question. 

I am an Australian citizen and living in Australia, and my son is 6 and is a Canadian citizen living in Canada. We are planning to get him to live with me in Australia. He will be travelling to Australia on the Electronic Travel Authority (subclass 601) visa. And once he is in Australia, I will lodge Australian Citizenship by descent application for him, and I am wondering whether I am able to use the acknowledgement letter or receipt from the Australian immigration/citizenship department to apply for medicare card for him. Would he be eligible to apply for medicare card while he is on Electronic Travel Authority (subclass 601) visa while he is applying for Australian citizen by descent? or we have to wait until he gets his Australian citizenship first before he can apply for his medicare card?

Thank you very much
Ken


----------



## ampk

I think as your son, you add him to your card regardless of visa/s.

I am not sure but think your ID, his birth cert and the application for citizenship would be enough for medicare.


----------



## KenCK

Thank you very much. 

I rang medicare a couple of times and got conflicting answers to my question as whether I am able to add my son to my medicare card as soon as he is in Australia on ETA 601 visa. I would think applying for Australian citizen by descent will qualify him under condition (4) as outlined in the Eligibility criteria for Medicare Card

Everyone who lives in Australia—excluding Norfolk Island residents—is eligible for a Medicare card if they:

(1) hold Australian citizenship
(2) hold New Zealand citizenship (documentation required)
(3) have been issued with a permanent visa
(4) have applied for a permanent visa (excludes an application for a parent visa—other requirements apply. Call us for more information).

Quite frustrating, any suggestions as how/where to get more definite answers in regards to the question?

Thank you


----------



## mahajanakhil

My wife has applied for 309 visa and is currently with me on 600 visa.

I am reading this thread to find out whether anyone who has recently applied for 309 visa (and has not been granted 309 visa yet) was able to enrol successfully in Medicare. 

Though I have read cases wherein people who applied for 820 visa were able to enrol successfully in Medicare, I could not find clearly the similar cases for 309 visa.

Can someone please help?


----------



## ampk

She is eligible 100%.

After any Partner Visa (PMV not normally included) has been applied for, the applicant once in Australia on a valid visa is entitled to Medicare.

* See "Medicare offshore" thread, I just gave it a bump.


----------



## mahajanakhil

ampk said:


> She is eligible 100%.
> 
> After any Partner Visa (PMV not normally included) has been applied for, the applicant once in Australia on a valid visa is entitled to Medicare.
> 
> * See "Medicare offshore" thread, I just gave it a bump.


Yes, I was able to confirm the same on Medicare website as well. Thanks.


----------



## rruummaann

*Medicare Interim card validity*



brittpinkie said:


> Well, my fiance and I put in our application for our 820 in the beginning of August, and as soon as I got my acknowledgement letter, I went down to Medicare and signed up. All they needed was the acknowledgement letter, and they gave me a paper with my Medicare number and a week or two later, I got a blue Medicare (interim) card.
> 
> Very easy, very convenient


Hi,

I had the same situation, even though first time when I went into the centerlink officer, one of the officers denied and asked me to bring my wife in and all the marriage paper and that. Therefore, when I brought her in and sat down with one of the case officers then she did issue me a Medicare card interim card which is valid for 12 months.

But here is my question, my 820 VISA application will take around 18-21 months for get the first decision from Immi and my Medicare card is valid for only 12 months since I applied for 820. What can I do after this card is expired? how do I check my health to or any medical related issues to the GP? would I be without medicare card until decision is made? if not then how could I be covered?

Please let me know if anyone is aware of this situation.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

rruummaann said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had the same situation, even though first time when I went into the centerlink officer, one of the officers denied and asked me to bring my wife in and all the marriage paper and that. Therefore, when I brought her in and sat down with one of the case officers then she did issue me a Medicare card interim card which is valid for 12 months.
> 
> But here is my question, my 820 VISA application will take around 18-21 months for get the first decision from Immi and my Medicare card is valid for only 12 months since I applied for 820. What can I do after this card is expired? how do I check my health to or any medical related issues to the GP? would I be without medicare card until decision is made? if not then how could I be covered?
> 
> Please let me know if anyone is aware of this situation.
> 
> Much appreciated.


They will automatically send you a new interim card with a new expiration date until you get PR and then you'll get the regular medicare card.

Source: They've just sent me an updated card as mine expires at the end of this month.


----------



## Basheer

Hi Everyone 
My Medicare just expired and on still waiting for 801 decision and i havent changed my address at all its a bit worry me???
whats going on


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Basheer said:


> Hi Everyone
> My Medicare just expired and on still waiting for 801 decision and i havent changed my address at all its a bit worry me???
> whats going on


Call or go into a Medicare centre.


----------



## guptaanmol

*visa query*

Hi,

I am applying for Australia employee sponsored visa and during the medical test, following is observed by panel doctor.

1) Mine (primary applicant) : Graded B with comment as past TB. However I never had one, not sure why they raised this. They asked for no further test so hoping its ok
2) Wife (dependent): She had TB in the past, so they requesting her for spectrum test which will take approx 3 month.
3) Child : Grade A all Clear

My question is considering the above situation. Should i proceed with mine Visa processing only as of now putting my family visa on hold. Once my wife old TB test are clear, (after 3 month) I can apply for her visa?
Or 
Australia CO will delay my visa application as well knowing my family history? in that case i will wait for my wife reports as well to proceed.


----------



## love.mrssmith

I just applied a Partner Visa 820/801 and was granted a Bridging Visa. I have my 11 year old daughter as a dependant Migrating Family Member on the application too and she's also granted Bridging Visa, same rights and conditions as mine. We are both here in Australia now. I know I am eligible to enroll for medicare. But how about my daughter will she be eligible too? Thank you.


----------



## ampk

Yes, she is eligible too.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

love.mrssmith said:


> I just applied a Partner Visa 820/801 and was granted a Bridging Visa. I have my 11 year old daughter as a dependant Migrating Family Member on the application too and she's also granted Bridging Visa, same rights and conditions as mine. We are both here in Australia now. I know I am eligible to enroll for medicare. But how about my daughter will she be eligible too? Thank you.


Yes. My child and I both have Medicare since applying for the 820/801. You'll need to show the same documents (passport, visa, etc) for her as you.


----------



## love.mrssmith

Thank you so much! Just got back from Medicare and got Medicare card numbers for me and my daughter.  Thank you!


----------



## chupa

Just a question, if I'm on a BVE as I've applied for Ministerial Intervention due to a rejected onshore partner visa am I eligible for Medicare?

I've looked through the requirements and the main point being "If you live in Australia and have applied for permanent residency, you may get a Medicare card."

Since I've applied for an appeal is that considered as applying for PR?

Tried calling Medicare but I'm on hold for a while


----------



## ampk

You are in Australia on a valid visa (all be it a shitty one) and have applied for a PR visa - So I would say yes you are entitled to apply for Medicare.

Were you not successful at AAT or MRT hearing?


----------



## chupa

yes I'm in Aus, wasn't successful with at the AAT. I'm now making alternative plans


----------



## Swissmade

Hi everyone,

I want to share my experience applying to medicare.My wife is an offshore 100/309 partner visa applicant who is living Oz atm with evisitor(651).
Every combined 100/309 visa applicants are eligible to medicare since the first you arrived here no matter what visa u have.

Beware of the uninformed medicare staff!!!

--take your acknowledgement letter which u 
can print from your immiaccount.
--passport
--proof of relationship(marriage certificate vs..)

They look at their system to see if your process linked to goverment database under your name.
If they can not see.if they say you are not eligible because of your application hasnt granted yet do not give up because nothing related to that!!!.push them to call someone authorized which is what happened to me.

Good luck


----------



## Skybluebrewer

I would simply refer them to their own website which states it very clearly.


----------



## phantom

Hi all

A quick questions I'm hoping you can help me with please and apologies if it's already been covered somewhere in this thread!

I'm an Australian citizen and I married my wife from the Philippines recently. 
She was here on a tourist visa due to expire May.
We have since applied for a Partner Visa and she has been granted a Bridging Visa A. 
The BVA doesn't become active until her current tourist visa expires (May).

Can she apply for and receive Medicare now? Or is she only ineligible when the BVA takes effect in May?

Thanks in advance for your help much appreciated! 
s


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

phantom said:


> Hi all
> 
> A quick questions I'm hoping you can help me with please and apologies if it's already been covered somewhere in this thread!
> 
> I'm an Australian citizen and I married my wife from the Philippines recently.
> She was here on a tourist visa due to expire May.
> We have since applied for a Partner Visa and she has been granted a Bridging Visa A.
> The BVA doesn't become active until her current tourist visa expires (May).
> 
> Can she apply for and receive Medicare now? Or is she only ineligible when the BVA takes effect in May?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help much appreciated!
> s


She can apply now. Take your marriage license, her BVA grant/820 application acceptance letter, along with her identification to a Medicare office. It's much quicker if you are with her.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

She's eligible the day she applied for the permanent partner visa (the 801 part of the combined 820/801 app). 

Just curious why you thought she needed to be on the BVA to be eligible? That always seems to be the assumption but there's nothing misleading about that on the Medicare website so I'm wondering where the assumption comes from.


----------



## Swissmade

phantom said:


> Hi all
> 
> A quick questions I'm hoping you can help me with please and apologies if it's already been covered somewhere in this thread!
> 
> I'm an Australian citizen and I married my wife from the Philippines recently.
> She was here on a tourist visa due to expire May.
> We have since applied for a Partner Visa and she has been granted a Bridging Visa A.
> The BVA doesn't become active until her current tourist visa expires (May).
> 
> Can she apply for and receive Medicare now? Or is she only ineligible when the BVA takes effect in May?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help much appreciated!
> s


Hi Phantom

Im in a same boat with u.we got my wifes medicare last month in a same situation.just go medicare office with acknowledgement letter and passport.keep that in mind they not familiar with that staff but you are eligible.but there is another detail they can ask!
Have you applied offshore or onshore partner visa?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Swissmade said:


> Hi Phantom
> 
> Im in a same boat with u.we got my wifes medicare last month in a same situation.just go medicare office with acknowledgement letter and passport.keep that in mind they not familiar with that staff but you are eligible.but there is another detail they can ask!
> Have you applied offshore or onshore partner visa?


Onshore. No bridging visas for offshore.


----------



## phantom

LadyRogueRayne said:


> She can apply now. Take your marriage license, her BVA grant/820 application acceptance letter, along with her identification to a Medicare office. It's much quicker if you are with her.


Thanks very much! Much appreciated.
Cheers.


----------



## phantom

Skybluebrewer said:


> She's eligible the day she applied for the permanent partner visa (the 801 part of the combined 820/801 app).
> 
> Just curious why you thought she needed to be on the BVA to be eligible? That always seems to be the assumption but there's nothing misleading about that on the Medicare website so I'm wondering where the assumption comes from.


Hi Skybluebrewer

Actually I was basing most of my initial research from Immigration website. Somehow I thought we needed an ACTIVE BVA or BVB to be eligible to apply for Medicare but I haven't bookmarked where I've (happily misinterpreted) that bit of info.
I since checked Medicare and couldn't find info to confirm either way so stumbled upon this site doing a Google search.
Thanks all for your info!
Cheers


----------

